# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > US Drama >  Glee

## tammyy2j

Promo 




http://www.fox.com/glee/




> Glee is an American musical comedy-drama television series that airs on Fox. It focuses on a high school show choir (also known as a glee club) set within the fictional William McKinley High School in Lima, Ohio.[1] The pilot episode of the show was broadcast after American Idol on May 19, 2009,[2] and the first season began airing on September 9, 2009.[3] On September 21, 2009, Fox officially gave the series a full-season pick-up.[4]
> The show was created by Ryan Murphy, Brad Falchuk, and Ian Brennan, after being originally envisioned as a film rather than a TV series. Murphy selects all music featured within the series himself, and intends to maintain a balance between show tunes and chart hits. Songs covered in the show are released on iTunes during the week of broadcast, and a series of Glee albums will be released through Columbia Records, beginning with Glee: The Music, Volume 1 on November 3, 2009.
> The broadcast of the pilot episode averaged 9.619 million viewers. Critical response was mixed, with The New York Times' Alessandra Stanley highlighting the episode's unoriginality and stereotyped characters, but praising the showmanship and talent of the cast. The Daily News's David Hinckley opined that the show was imperfect and implausible but \"potentially heartwarming\", while USA Today's Robert Bianco noted casting and tone problems, but commented positively on the show's humor and musical performances. Mary McNamara for the Los Angeles Times wrote that the show had a wide audience appeal, calling it \"the first show in a long time that's just plain full-throttle, no-guilty-pleasure-rationalizations-necessary fun.\"


Starts on TV3 Irish TV in November

----------


## tammyy2j

Great news for UK folk. E4 has picked up the broadcast rights for US series Glee. There has to be a little bad with the good though and that comes in the form of it sadly not airing in the UK til next year some time. You would have thought theyâd have fast-tracked it a little wouldnât you, given the hype Glee is presently getting. Seems a silly programming move.

Steve Cornish from FOX seems to think Glee is just what the UK audience is waiting for: âGlee is a fun and unique musical comedy that we think is a perfect fit for E4.â He added they âhave high expectations for this show and are delighted to be working with E4 on the UK launch.â All 22 hour long episodes will be shown (assuming it doesnât get axed obviously).

----------


## lizann



----------


## tammyy2j

E4 is to broadcast a sneak peek of Glee next month, DS can reveal.

The tactic mirrors that used by Fox to launch the series in the US earlier this year. The network premiered the pilot episode in May off the back of the American Idol finale, ahead of the launch proper in September.

The show - from Nip/Tuck creator Ryan Murphy - follows a group of kids participating in their high school glee club.

"Glee has become a TV phenomenon in the US," an E4 spokesperson told DS. "A unique and ambitious show, it is generating a huge amount of buzz and already British viewers are clamouring to find out what all the fuss is about. So as an early Christmas present to all the British 'Gleeks' and as a sneak preview for all the uninitiated, E4 will broadcast the first episode in December ahead of the series launch in January."

The first episode of Glee will air mid December on E4.

----------


## tammyy2j

Following in the footsteps of Kristin Chenoweth and Jonathan Groff, Tony winner Idina Menzel is in advanced talks to join the cast of Glee.

----------


## tammyy2j

9.30pm Saturday night TV3 Sky 103 right after X Factor - Preview Episode and also next Tuesday E4 Sky 137  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Lennie

I love Kurt 

And the Puck/Rachel pairing  :Wub:

----------


## lizann

I want to see Will & Emma and Rachel & Finn get together

----------


## Bad Wolf

that ep is not on catch up!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Perdita

When we heard the first whispers of Glee in early 2009, we were, admittedly, rather skeptical. Featuring a cast reminiscent of the HSM/Miley Cyrus mold, such a show would never be taken seriously, right? Wrong! Four months on from its official US premiere and the show can boast several Golden Globe noms, a bit of iTunes domination, and some superstar appearances. Ahead of next Monday's UK premiere, we gave Mercedes 'I ain't no Kelly Rowland' Jones (aka actress Amber Riley) a call to talk all things Glee.

When you first started on the series, did you expect it to be so successful?
"No I didn't! I wasn't sure what to expect. I really liked the script and I worked with Ryan Murphy before so I was just really excited."

What do you think it is that makes the show so popular?
"I think that people really like the music - everyone responds to music so well. There's so many different types of music that we sing on the show - so many genres - and also some people see their own high school experiences through characters on the show."

What's been your favourite performance to date?
"Probably 'Somebody to Love' - I really enjoyed that!"

You're doing really well on the iTunes chart. Did that surprise you?
"Yes - I wasn't expecting to be a recording artist, but I am!"

Do you think you'll wind up pursuing a music career?
"Yeah, that's the plan! That's been the plan since I've been - well, I wanted to record an album when I was, like, five. I've always loved singing and acting equally and I was like, 'Well whichever one takes off first, I'm sure the other one will follow!' It's cool because I get to do both and I love them both equally - I can't even pick one!"

Were you part of a choir when you were at school?
"I wasn't - we didn't have a glee club in school. I kind of wish we did because if I was back in high school now, I definitely would join!"

Do you think the show has succeeded in making glee clubs cool?
"There's a new show out - a show called The Sing Off - and apparently we inspired that. I don't know if it's true, but there's little glee clubs and groups and they're singing a cappella and harmony. I watched it last night and it was really cool. I don't know if we're responsible, but I think it's opening people's eyes. The glee clubs have always been there, but maybe now people are paying more attention to them."

What was it like having Eve on set recently?
"Oh my goodness, it was cool! She was the first big celebrity that I met! She was really sweet - she's an old pro and she's been doing this for a long time. I was a little bit starstruck!"

Have you got any more guest stars lined up?
"I believe Idina Menzel is coming in. She was in Wicked so that's really exciting. Also, far-fetched, out of this world, but it would be great to see BeyoncÃ© come on! That would be so cool."

Do you get to sing any BeyoncÃ© songs?
"Yeah we did! I was so excited - I was like, 'Oh my God! She's one of my favourite artists!' I don't know if there's a chance of that, but I know she knows what Glee is, so if she wants to come down then I wouldn't argue!"

You've recently filmed a Madonna-themed episode. Which other singers do you think deserve their own ep?
"Michael Jackson for sure. I love, love, love Michael Jackson. When they do these songs, I think we could pretty much do anything and they'd put the Glee sound on it and people would like it!"

Glee begins Monday, January 11 at 9pm on E4 in the UK and returns to Fox Tuesday, April 13 in the US.

DS

----------


## Abbie

Remember it starts on monday  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Glee will return for a second season in 2010-11, Fox has announced.

The network also revealed plans for a nationwide hunt to find three new cast members for the next run of the musical comedy, which will air from the Fall.

"We’ve loved Glee ever since it was a pilot script, so it’s been an incredible thrill to watch the show take root and see audiences embrace these characters in such a huge way this season," said Fox president Kevin Reilly.

"The show is a true and rare gem in television. We couldn’t be more proud of what Ryan Murphy and the Glee team have created so far, and can’t wait to see what they come up with for season two."

The show returns for the second half of its freshman season Tuesday, April 13. In the UK, Glee premieres tonight at 9pm on E4.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Olivia Newton-John has taken a recurring guest role on Glee, according to E! Online.

The singer will appear in the second half of the first season, which airs on Fox from April. One of her scenes will be a joint rendition of her track 'Let's Get Physical' with acerbic gym teacher Sue Sylvester (Jane Lynch).

"I'm so excited I can't see straight!" Lynch told the website. "She provided the soundtrack for my tortured adolescence. Her charitable work and commitment to making others' lives and the life of the planet better is so inspiring."

The news comes after the show's early renewal for a second season.

DS

----------


## Abbie

Watched it last night! I love it!  :Cheer:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:     Two Glee characters are to embark on a romance in the second part of the show's first season.

According to People, choir director Will will be romancing Emma in future episodes, but Jayma Mays, who plays the guidance counsellor, revealed that the relationship isn't going to happen anytime soon.

"[Series creator] Ryan Murphy said that it's his job as a writer to keep us apart," she said.

"I was like, 'Actually, you know what? That's right and that makes sense'. Otherwise people won't have anything to root for. Practically speaking, Emma's a smart girl and she's a practical girl, and so she wouldn't jump into a relationship with a man that's technically not even separated."

Meanwhile, Jessalyn Gilsig, who portrays Will's estranged wife Terri, added that she hopes to be exploring her character's vulnerable side through a song.

"I think it's going to happen. I never say it's done until we've shot it. I want just a little softer side of Terri," she said. "We'll let her have a life outside of this panic that she was in. [But] I don't think she's ever going to turn into Emma. I think she'll always have an edge."

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I watched it, i think it has some real potential

----------


## lizann

Its the best new US show in a long long time i cant wait to get the soundtracks

----------


## Abbie

My mam  thinks ists really good! And thats saying something!

----------


## Bad Wolf

it is the best thing to hit telly in foever- so cheesy its marvellous, love it!!

----------


## Abbie

The cheerleading coach makes me laugh  :Lol:

----------


## Bad Wolf

she is the devil in pink adidas!!!!

how hot is mr sch??

and jayma mays of heroes is billiant as the guidance councillor- when she was in the car crying to all by myself!

----------


## Abbie

omg!!!! so thats where Ive seen her before!!!

----------


## Bad Wolf

yup- she is the girl hero loves!!! she is so funny!

----------


## Abbie

Aww I love her, and I agree when she was crying in the car that was so funny!  :Lol:

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think all the characters are really well rounded and runny in their own right- brilliant stuff

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> omg!!!! so thats where Ive seen her before!!!


well ive seen her before but its from ugly betty as henry's ex girlfriend Charlie

----------


## Dazzle

Another member of the Glee fan club here!  

I watched the first two episodes the other night and I absoloutely loved it.  It's a joy to watch, with some darkness but also so funny.  I loved Ryan Murphy's previous production, Nip/Tuck too.

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant wait to see more of Puck

----------


## Perdita

Jennifer Lopez has signed on to guest star in Glee, according to Yahoo.

The 'Do It Well' singer, who recently claimed that she should have won an Oscar, has reportedly been cast as a dinner lady in an upcoming episode.

The show's creator Ryan Murphy previously confirmed that he would be meeting with the singer-actress, confirming "she said she wants to be on [the series]".

Previous guest stars on Glee include rapper Eve, who appeared as the principal of a rival high school.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Neil Patrick Harris is reportedly being lined up to guest star in Glee.

According to Entertainment Weekly, the How I Met Your Mother actor is in talks with producers to appear in an episode scheduled to air in May.

The episode in question is apparently one which Joss Whedon will helm. Showrunner Ryan Murphy previously said of Whedon: "I'm thrilled he'll be loaning us his fantastic, groundbreaking talent."

Harris is said to be keen on the role, which would involve him singing and dancing, but Fox is reportedly waiting for CBS to give the thumbs up to the move.

DS

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2010), lizann (21-01-2010)

----------


## Abbie

> well ive seen her before but its from ugly betty as henry's ex girlfriend Charlie


oh yeah I thought I saw her from a couple of other places as well  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

I cant wait for the next episode with single ladies  :Lol:

----------


## lizann

> Neil Patrick Harris is reportedly being lined up to guest star in Glee.
> 
> According to Entertainment Weekly, the How I Met Your Mother actor is in talks with producers to appear in an episode scheduled to air in May.
> 
> The episode in question is apparently one which Joss Whedon will helm. Showrunner Ryan Murphy previously said of Whedon: "I'm thrilled he'll be loaning us his fantastic, groundbreaking talent."
> 
> Harris is said to be keen on the role, which would involve him singing and dancing, but Fox is reportedly waiting for CBS to give the thumbs up to the move.
> 
> DS


should be a great episode

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Seriously everyone how good is glee,

----------


## tammyy2j

Does anyone else think Will looks like Dan from Neighbours?

----------


## Bryan

"all the single ladies, all the singles ladies"  :Rotfl:

----------


## Abbie

> "all the single ladies, all the singles ladies"


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  Funniest epsiode so far!!!

----------


## lizann

I love Kurt

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Oh poor Finn, (but so gullible) if he really believes he has gotten Quinn pregnant

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope to order the cd soundtrack soon

----------


## lizann

Why do i feel like Will's wife will try and get Quinn's baby

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Yeah i think thats what will happen to, but does she think Will wont notice  when she doesnt put any baby weight on or doesnt go into labour lol,

----------


## Abbie

> Why do i feel like Will's wife will try and get Quinn's baby


Yeah it looks pretty obvious

----------


## Abbie

I love how they play the songs in clubs now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

it has just taken off so well, its huge

----------


## Abbie

I know its great  :Big Grin:  and when they play it on a night out everyone goes mad  :Big Grin:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

What glee songs to they plays in the clubs - ive not been out in a few weeks lol

----------


## Abbie

lol yeah  :Big Grin:  well they do here  :Big Grin:   :Cheer:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

no i mean, what songs from glee are played in the clubs??

----------


## Abbie

erm - Dont stop believing

And the 2 songs from the last episode as in the boys song and the girls song

----------


## lizann

for all us Gleeks

----------

*-Rooney-* (18-02-2010), tammyy2j (15-02-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Is it wrong that I've got a thing for Mr Schu?

----------


## Bad Wolf

how hot is that photo?????

----------


## lizann

^ very hot and its not wrong to fancy Mr. Sch i do also  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> its not wrong to fancy Mr. Sch i do also


I should have known from your banner  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

I got the 2 soundtracks today i'm very happy 

btw great picture above

----------


## lizann

Molly Shannon has earned a regular role on Glee.

According to Entertainment Weekly, the SNL alumnus will play Sue Sylvester's nemesis.

Her character Brenda Castle is reportedly a busty 45-year-old pill-popping, alcoholic astronomy teacher and badminton coach at McKinley High School.

"She becomes Sue's enemy," confirmed a show insider.

Shannon's first episode is slated to air in May on Fox.

----------


## Bad Wolf

how brilliant was last night??????? sue was on fine form!!!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

How  does terri think she is gonna manage to pull this pretend pregnancy off without will knowing

----------


## Leannex101x

im a huge gleek.

love the show and love all the songs

----------


## Dazzle

Last night's episode with Mr Schue and the cheerleader woman (can't remember her name  :EEK!: ) fighting was hilarious  :Rotfl:

----------


## Hollie-x

Sue  :Big Grin:  she's such a bitch but i love her. so funny. I missed a couple of episdoes at the very start but now im absolutely hooked! Got BT vision set to record the rest of the episodes so i dont miss one! I love it.

----------


## lizann

double episode tonight with more artie and puck  :Cheer:

----------


## Abbie

> double episode tonight with more artie and puck


When was this??

----------


## Katy

i watched this for the first time yesterday, i can see it being quite addictive. May have to try and find some of the episodes i have missed and watch them.,

----------


## Perdita

Glee's Chris Colfer has revealed his excitement at being invited to the White House.

Yesterday, it emerged that First Lady Michelle Obama had asked the cast of the musical comedy to perform at the annual Easter Egg Roll.

Writing on his Twitter account, Colfer - Kurt on the Fox series - said: "I'm so excited to go to the White House! And this time I'm invited, so security won't be chasing me!"

Glee's production crew are said to be reworking their shooting schedule in order to attend the event, which takes place Monday, April 5.



DS

----------


## tammyy2j

Glee is shown on channel 3e sky channel 105 on Friday nights at 9pm

----------


## lizann

> When was this??


sorry its on earlier on Ireland

----------


## lizann

some of my fav parts

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Ha...thanks for the opportunity to see Mr Schu making some moves.  I don't think I've seen that episode yet  :Ponder: 

The football dance is hilarious  :Rotfl:

----------


## Abigail

I've just discovered the brilliance that is Glee. I can't get enough of it, this program is so good.

Katy, try Surf the channel to catch up. There are also some episodes on the Demand 4 player.

----------


## Dazzle

This week's episode was the best yet.  Lots of Mr Shu singing and dancing, and romance between him and Emma *sigh*

----------


## tammyy2j

Fox announced today that the cast of the jazz-hands-and-pregnancy-subplots phenomenon will take the show on the road, starting May 18. 

Only is the US so far

----------


## tammyy2j

According to a Glee insider, NPH will play Bryan Adam (ha!), a high school glee club nemesis of Will’s (Matthew Morrison) who resurfaces as a board member at William McKinley.

“Flashback scenes will show Bryan picking up girls and getting all the cool solos,” reveals the source, “while Will sits off in the sidelines.”

The stage for a present-day rematch is set when Harris’ character announces his intent to cut the arts programs at the school. “Show choir ruined his life, made him feel he could be a star, but all he could do is book Carnival cruises,” explains the insider. “Now he wants vengeance.”

The episode — which I’m told features a climactic duet between Harris and Morrison — goes before the cameras next week and is slated to air during May sweeps.

----------

Dazzle (05-03-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Glee creator Ryan Murphy has revealed that Julia Roberts is a fan of the show.

Murphy explained that he had worked with the actress on a film and had shown her the programme.

"I just finished a movie with Julia, Eat, Pray, Love," he told E! News. 

"She saw the rough cuts and fell in love with the show. I don't know if Julia's going to do it - maybe. But she loves the show."

Murphy also confirmed that Kristin Chenoweth will reprise her role as April Rhodes, but added that he has had to turn down several people who want a cameo on the show.

"We've had to say no to a lot of American Idol contestants who have called," he said. "I'm shocked how many. Not just this season, but past seasons."

Former American Idol contestant Todrick Hall recently admitted that he is campaigning for a role in the show.

DS

----------


## lizann

I'm glad Will found out the truth 

Lady Gaga has agreed for her songs to be used

----------


## *-Rooney-*

when did will find out the truth?

----------


## tammyy2j

> when did will find out the truth?


He found Terri's fake belly and she told him the truth

----------


## Dazzle

I think it's showing slightly ahead in Ireland.  I haven't seen that episode yet.  I'm glad he finds out soon, though.

----------


## tammyy2j

Sorry if i spoiled it for anyone

----------


## Dazzle

Don't worry, Tammy, I don't mind knowing  :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh, i thought id missed something im in the uk,

----------


## Perdita

The cast of Glee have been invited on to The Oprah Winfrey Show to coincide with the premiere of season one's second half in April.

According to Entertainment Weekly, Winfrey's April 7 programme will focus entirely on the musical comedy series.

The episode will include interviews with the cast and show creator Ryan Murphy, along with behind-the-scenes footage on the set and an in-studio concert performance.

Oprah.com is also launching a destination page for Glee fans on March 29. The mini-site will feature character bios, trivia and IQ tests to examine viewers' level of dedication to the series.

The stars are further planning to participate in the White House's Easter Egg Roll on April 5.

DS

----------

Dazzle (19-03-2010)

----------


## lizann

> when did will find out the truth?


In the last episode shown on TV3 and E4 and i'm glad he did 

Mid Season Finale tonight on E4 its a great episode - Finn discovers the truth

----------

Dazzle (22-03-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm looking forward to it tonight  :Big Grin:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

when u say mid season finale, does that mean its taking a break?

----------


## lizann

> when u say mid season finale, does that mean its taking a break?


Glee returns in the US 13th of April so hopefully will back over here around then also

----------


## Dazzle

Oh no, a break from Glee  :Crying:

----------


## Abbie

Have I missed an episode or something?? Im really confused

----------


## *-Rooney-*

if ur in the uk, like me the last episode to be aired was when quinn and puck baby sat together because quinn told whatername she was keeping the baby, 

rachel got a make over to try to impress finn

----------


## Abigail

I'm feeling a Glee marathon from the first episode to now coming on. It just makes me so happy.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Glee is on everyday on E4 at 4.00, - today it was the one where wills wife got a job as nurse at the school and gave the kids "vitamins" for their boys V girls comp

----------


## Dazzle

I finally saw the episode where Will finds out about Terri faking her pregnancy last night.  I enjoyed seeing him get all masterful and angry - she so deserved it.  I hope this is the beginning of the end of their marriage now, although it seemed like Emma talked him into forgiving Terri.

----------


## tammyy2j

The DVD should be out soon

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:     Jane Lynch has revealed details of Olivia Newton-John's guest role on Glee.

Speaking to Zap2It, Lynch, who plays Sue Sylvester in the show, explained that she loved working with the Grease star.

"Olivia Newton-John is a charmer," she said. "She's as wonderful as in your fantasies you hope she would be."

Speaking about Newton-John's time on the show, Lynch continued: "She plays [herself], Olivia Newton-John, who calls Sue Sylvester because one of my videos that I made for myself gets on YouTube and I'm humiliated at school. It's me doing a Jazzercise routine.

"Olivia Newton-John gets wind of it and calls Sue Sylvester and says, 'Look, I saw your ridiculous video on YouTube. I did a ridiculous video, it's called the 'Physical' video. What say we get together, redo it for a new generation?' So that's how it happens."

How I Met Your Mother star Neil Patrick Harris has also signed up for a guest role in Glee.

----------

Dazzle (28-03-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

What a fab, fab, fab episode of Glee last night.  My breath was bated and my heart in my mouth when Will at last kissed Emma  :Crying: .  I wonder if they'll be together now or if they'll have a rocky path to true love.  It's likely to be the latter, given that I don't think Terri will let go of Will that easily  :Angry: .

Can't wait for it to return in three weeks to see what Sue has in store for Will and the glee club next.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

is Quinn still planning on giving terri her baby even now terri/will have split, thats the impression i got when she asked puck to take her to the doctors for the test, she said terri wont want the baby if their is anything wrong with the baby.

Brill ep tho and so glad finn knows the truth

----------


## tammyy2j

So who is getting this beside me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (31-03-2010)

----------


## lizann

^ me for sure

----------


## tammyy2j

We already knew that the Glee kids would be tackling Lady Gaga in their back nine episodes, set to begin airing on Fox April 13. But now we actually can tell you which Gaga tunes to get the choral overhaul: “Bad Romance” and “Poker Face.” The latter of the pair will be tackled by Lea Michele’s Rachel. Says creator Ryan Murphy, “Leah does a very stripped-down version of ‘Poker Face.’” Meanwhile, “Romance” sounds like a much more elaborate number, with the glee club actually donning Gaga-esque wardrobe for the performance. “I do know that we’re all different Lady Gagas, and at one point I am the Kermit the Frog Lady Gaga,” says Michele, referring to this crazy ensemble worn by the pop star. “I saw a picture of the Kermit the Frog Lady Gaga with a Post-It on it that said ‘Leah.’ I was like, oh, great. Everyone else has incredible Lady Gaga outfits and I have that one.” And it sounds like producers are making sure the costumes are up to par with the real Gaga’s eccentric wardrobe choices. Says Chris Colfer, who plays Kurt, “The outfits are gonna be incredible. All the costumes are outrageous and legit. I actually went to the tailor this morning who makes the real Gaga outfits. They’re going all-out.”

----------


## Dazzle

Has anyone else noticed that the picture of Puck on the DVD cover posted above looks nothing like him?  I only knew it was supposed to be him 'cos of the haircut.

----------


## alan45

Glee star Cory Monteith has revealed details of his criminal record as a Canadian teenager.

The actor, who plans Finn Hudson in the popular television show, admitted to Rolling Stone that his life on screen does not bear much resemblance to his own experience growing up.

"I dropped out of school when I was 14 to go f**k around with my friends and live a lifestyle of crime and pay no mind to authority figures," said Monteith.

"I wasn't killing people. I didn't hurt people. But I still think any minute I'm going to get fired and shipped back to Canada in handcuffs for stealing that car stereo."

Monteith said he had been arrested for petty theft and drunken episodes.

----------


## lizann

> Glee star Cory Monteith has revealed details of his criminal record as a Canadian teenager.
> 
> The actor, who plans Finn Hudson in the popular television show, admitted to Rolling Stone that his life on screen does not bear much resemblance to his own experience growing up.
> 
> "I dropped out of school when I was 14 to go f**k around with my friends and live a lifestyle of crime and pay no mind to authority figures," said Monteith.
> 
> "I wasn't killing people. I didn't hurt people. But I still think any minute I'm going to get fired and shipped back to Canada in handcuffs for stealing that car stereo."
> 
> Monteith said he had been arrested for petty theft and drunken episodes.


There is talk of him doing a record with girlfriend Taylor Swift now

----------


## tammyy2j

Hands up who's having Glee withdrawal symptoms? Fret no further - everyone's favourite all-singing, all-dancing show will be back in a matter of days! Last time we saw the McKinley High Schoolers, Finn was devastated following the Puck-Quinn reveal, Terri's pregnancy lie was exposed, and Will and Emma had finally given in to their feelings. Does that mean there could be some happiness ahead for the Glee crew? We caught up with Chris Colfer - aka the sassy Kurt Hummel - to find out.

What teasers can you give us about the rest of the season?
"We are in a heavy battle with Vocal Adrenaline and they are starting to see the ND as a threat, so they try to sabotage us a bit and we of course sabotage them right back! The focus in the next few episodes is probably Rachel, Finn and Kurt. Kurt wants Kurt's dad and Finn's mum to get married so he can get closer to him! The crush hasn't gone away - I think he'll always have a soft spot for him!"

Are you excited about Kurt getting a boyfriend?
"I am! I think it's going to be the first couple of episodes of the second season, so we've got a while yet. I don't want to be the downside to the relationship so I'm hoping he's less good-looking than me!"

Why do you think your character suits you so well?
"I was bullied in high school like Kurt, I was an outcast and I think maybe that I've had similar experiences so he's much more relatable and the emotion is coming from a real place."

Do you think gay teens can identify with Kurt?
"I definitely hope so. I decided to play him the way I do because there are a lot of over-the-top flamboyant loud characters like Kurt on TV. I grew up in a small conservative town so I didn't know a lot of people like that, so that's why I decided to play him that way. I have so many letters and messages and fan mail. People are relieved to see someone being honest with who they are."

Are you worried that the second half of the season might not be as successful as the first?
"Actually, I have absolutely no fear whatsoever because I know that the next episodes are above and beyond what we've done before. The ratings will speak for themselves though."

Will Emma/Will fans be satisfied by the end of the season?
"I definitely think they will be somewhat satisfied. Will and Emma belong together, as do Rachel and Finn. I feel sorry for Terri though - she really messed up and she's having the consequences so she's taking a back seat. But he's moved on!"

What can you tell us about the upcoming Madonna episode?
"That episode really took it out of all of us because there were nine musical numbers and tons of dancing. Every other sentence, someone bursts out into song! I think joining the Cheerios was way more fun than it was meant to be! We are definitely in the Cheerios for a while. They come up with some genius storylines - who would have thought to put Kurt and Mercedes in the Cheerios?!"

What's your dream ending for Kurt?
"I'm trying to convince the writers that Kurt needs to become the editor of Kurtain magazine, which would basically be a ripoff of Vogue. But that would be in the like 24th season."

Glee returns Tuesday, April 13 at 9.30pm on Fox in the US and Monday, April 19 at 9pm on E4 in the UK.

----------


## tammyy2j

Perennial scene stealer and Glee star Jane Lynch has confirmed reports of her engagement to longtime girlfriend, psychologist Lara Embry. "I'm thrilled. Great, it's really great. I never thought that this is something I wanted," the Dalton, Ill., native, 49, told People at Monday's Glee mid-season premiere party at Los Angeles's Bar Marmont. "It's just the greatest thrill in the world to find somebody that you want to be with every day," she adds. No date for the wedding has been announced

----------

Dazzle (13-04-2010)

----------


## lizann

Glee creator Ryan Murphy has released details of Idina Menzel's guest appearance.

Murphy told E! News that Menzel, who filmed her role in January, could turn out to be the biological mother of Rachel (Lea Michele).

He also revealed that the duo will cover Lady GaGa's 'Poker Face'.

"Lea and Idina Menzel will do an acoustic version of 'Poker Face' that Lady GaGa blessed and she wanted us to do," he explained. "It's sort of like a stripped-down, mother-daughter 'Poker Face' that Lady GaGa was involved in."

Asked to confirm his claim that the song will include a "mother-daughter" aspect, he replied: "Yes. Really. If you listen to the lyrics, it kind of works. She can't love anybody... it works. Listen to the lyrics again."

----------


## lizann

Glee creator Ryan Murphy has revealed that Will Schuester will try to seduce Sue Sylvester in an upcoming episode of the show.

Speaking to E! Online, Murphy explained that Will (Matthew Morrison) will pretend to be attracted to Sue (Jane Lynch) in an attempt to "destroy" her.

"I think there's three relationships that are the corner of the show," he said. "Finn and Rachel, of course. I think Will and Emma, for sure. And that's very on and off this year in the back nine. And then I think Will and Sue.

"We do a very interesting episode where Matt seduces Jane. He does 'Tell Me Something Good' by Chaka Khan and tries to get her to fall in love with him."

Murphy continued: "He does it so Sue will leave the glee club alone. And then he breaks up with her and tries to destroy her. But she gets her revenge. I think he's just done getting pushed around by Sue, but they had great fun with that."

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm looking forward to seeing Will seduce Sue - it sounds bizarre  :EEK!:

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked the Madonna episode and Sue doing Vogue

----------


## Abigail

I hated the Madonna episode  :Sad:  I hate Madonna so the episode was terrible for me.

----------


## tammyy2j

Chris Colfer has revealed that his Glee character Kurt will have "emotional" storylines in future episodes.

Colfer told Zap2It that in the next instalment of the show Kurt tries to get closer to Finn (Cory Monteith) by setting up his father (Mike O'Malley) with Finn's mother (Romy Rosemont).

"[The episode] kind of dives into his back story," Colfer explained. "He kind of goes for this diabolical scheme where he tries to create his own little Parent Trap, but it kind of backfires on him.

"I think [the plan's] genius, to be quite honest. I think he's brilliant, but he didn't really think it through. [He has] a few second thoughts because the relationship he was hoping to establish isn't the relationship that is established. There's a relationship established with Finn but it's not with him."

Colfer also revealed that Kurt's storylines will become more intense in future episodes.

"Kurt is just one of those characters," he said. "He goes through, like, a rollercoaster of emotions. He just goes through, like, a Meryl Streep movie of emotions. Whether it's him falling in love, falling out of love, just being who he is in his school... there's lots of emotional stuff going on for him."

He continued: "In fact we just finished filming our Lady GaGa episode, called 'Theatricality', and in that Mike and I and Cory, we film, like, the most emotional scene I think that's ever been on Glee. It was pretty intense. Reading it on paper I had no idea it was going to be that intense. Once I got into it, then I kind of realised, 'Oh, there's such a bigger meaning behind this. Oh my God, this is so dramatic'.

"I'm excited for people to see it. I think it's going to have a very positive effect."

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> I hated the Madonna episode  I hate Madonna so the episode was terrible for me.


I didn't enjoy it much either, but I really liked Sue doing Vogue.  She should get to do more singing, though I wouldn't want her character to change.

----------


## tammyy2j

Naya Rivera and Heather Morris, who play BFFs  Santana and Brittany are to be made full-fledged series regulars.

I like Brittany she had some funny lines




> Did you know that dolphins are just gay sharks


  :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2010)

----------


## Abbie

I loved the madonna episode, Sue makes me laugh so much!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Spoiler: Jennifer Lopez has "offered" herself up for a guest role on 'Glee'. 

The singer-and-actress - Spoiler: who stars in new romantic comedy movie 'The Back-up Plan' - admitted she plans to take on more funny roles in the future and has been in talks with 'Glee' producers about having a cameo on the show.
She said: "I was like, 'Yeah, yeah whatever. I'm a huge fan.' Whenever you want... I'm good. I kind of offered myself up."

When asked last night (23.04.10) by US TV talk show host Ellen DeGeneres about when fans could expect to see her in the musical drama, Spoiler: Jennifer admitted the only issue was timing.

She said: "I sat down with show creator Ryan Murphy and we talked me doing something on 'Glee'. We want to. We want to do it. They have it all mapped out for the next like eight episodes, whatever is airing right now. So he's like, 'Let's wait and do it really right when you do come on.' "


Spoiler: If she does appear on the show, it is thought the 40-year-old star would play a cafeteria lady at fictional school McKinley High, with her character being given a makeover from Chris Colfer's character Kurt Hummel.

----------

Dazzle (29-04-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I've got to say that I hate it when American programmes start having famous guest stars.  They're not usually that funny or good.

----------

tammyy2j (30-04-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

http://ellen.warnerbros.com/2010/04/...gaffe_0429.php

----------


## tammyy2j

> I've got to say that I hate it when American programmes start having famous guest stars.  They're not usually that funny or good.


me too and now everyone wants to get on Glee now as its so popular

----------


## Dazzle

> http://ellen.warnerbros.com/2010/04/...gaffe_0429.php


I tried to watch this but it wouldn't play for me, not sure why.  I don't usually have any problems watching video online.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I bought the dvd this week but haven't tuned in yet.

----------


## Dazzle

Is anyone else enjoying Glee less than they used to?

I'm just not getting into it any more.  I don't like Rachel or Finn, and even Will and Emma are getting on my nerves now.  Sue is the only character I really enjoy watching.

The songs aren't doing it for me any more either.

I'll keep watching for now, though, in the hope it grows on me again.

----------


## lizann

The next episode is quite good 

I dont like Jesse though

----------


## Abigail

> Is anyone else enjoying Glee less than they used to?
> 
> I'm just not getting into it any more.  I don't like Rachel or Finn, and even Will and Emma are getting on my nerves now.  Sue is the only character I really enjoy watching.
> 
> The songs aren't doing it for me any more either.
> 
> I'll keep watching for now, though, in the hope it grows on me again.


Yep, I 've felt that about the last couple of episodes.

----------

Dazzle (07-05-2010)

----------


## Abbie

No I still love it  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann



----------


## tammyy2j

After wowing superstars like Madonna and Jennifer Lopez, the minds behind Glee are apparently trying to impress another A-lister - Victoria Beckham. 

According to reports, producers want Posh to star in the musical show, as she is a huge hit with their audience thanks to her fashion designing and history with the Spice Girls.

It comes just weeks after the US series aired The Power of Madonna episode - a whole instalment dedicated to the Queen of pop. The 51-year-old singer called the tribute "brillant on every level."

"The entire cast was amazing. They are all so talented, she added.

Other famous faces getting the Glee treatment include Lady Gaga, who will also have a whole episode dedicated to her songs. It's rumoured creator Ryan Murphy is planning something similar for Britney Spears, whilst Jennifer Lopez has confirmed she is hopeful about making a cameo.

----------

Dazzle (12-05-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

No Glee on Irish tv last night I'm gutted have to wait until tomorrow night now  :Sad:

----------


## moonstorm

'Glee' creator confirms Madonna sequel
The creator of Glee has confirmed that a sequel to the Madonna episode is being planned.

Speaking to Access Hollywood, Ryan Murphy explained that the follow-up to 'The Power of Madonna' will "probably" be part of the next season.

"We are," he said. "We're doing a sequel to the Madonna [episode]."

However, Murphy refused to reveal whether Madonna would make a cameo in the show, explaining: "I can't say. But she's sort of the muse of our show, I think now. She loves the show and has supported it. She gets the show is about arts education and so she's very supportive about that."

Meanwhile, Murphy told USA Today that he is in talks to make a Britney Spears-themed episode.

"We love Britney," he said. "We're talking to Britney. I think you have to be careful on the show not to do too many tribute episodes. But she certainly has a huge body of work to pull from and the kids grew up with her so that is a consideration. They love her."

----------


## tammyy2j

I loved Finn's version of Jessie's Girl

----------


## tammyy2j

Matthew Morrison's fiancÃ©e Chrishell Stause called off their engagement after suspecting the actor was cheating on her with his Broadway pal Lea Michele. 

The 31-year-old actor, who now co-stars with Michele in hit TV show Glee, proposed to All My Children star Stause in 2006 after dating for two-and-a-half years. However, their romance hit a stumbling block in June, 2007 when tabloid reports suggested Morrison was enjoying a fling with Michele. 

The pair both dismissed claims of a romance, and while Stause insists it was a "false rumor," she admits Morrison did little to calm her fears of his infidelity - and she dumped him in September, 2007, just months before they were due to exchange vows. 

She tells Star magazine, "I decided to break off our engagement because I believed he was seeing other people and just wasn't ready to fully commit." Stause went public with the love split on her official website a month later, blasting Morrison for his wandering eye. She wrote, "This is obviously a serious matter, but laughter makes it easier. Besides, it's not Matthew's fault that he thought MONOGAMY was a type of tree!" 

However, Stause has since come to terms with the break-up and insists she wishes nothing but the best for her ex, who has shot to stardom with the TV musical. 

She tells the publication, "I am really happy for Matthew and his success. I still love and adore him. It's been a long time since we ended our relationship, and looking back, it was for the best. Everything happens for a reason." 

Michele, 23, who is now dating American Idiot theatre star Theo Stockman, recently attempted to put a stop to the Morrison romance rumors once and for all, saying: "I've known Matt for years. He's been a friend of mine from New York. People are going to make things up. I think it's just because we really are so close."

----------

Dazzle (19-05-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

Susan Boyle offered 'Glee' cameo

Susan Boyle has been offered a cameo role in Glee, it has been revealed.

Ryan Murphy, co-creator of the musical comedy series, confirmed his interest in the I Dreamed A Dream star for the McKinley High canteen.

He told Entertainment Weekly: "I have two words for you - lunch lady. I think Kurt would just die to give [Susan] a Christmas makeover. I don't even know if she's interested but it’s been pitched."

Murphy also revealed that plans are afoot to release a Glee Christmas album.

----------


## tammyy2j

Glee is stirring up some new third-party drama for star-crossed lovebirds Will and Emma. In the June 8 season finale, Will comes to learn that Emma has moved on in a big way-She's been secretly romancing her dentist! "This is going to be a major character," a source close to the Fox phenom says of the tooth doc, who will make his first appearance early next season. Not surprisingly, producers are looking to cast a big name-preferably one with a legendary smile.

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

Glee has been given an unexpected third season pick-up, it has been confirmed.

Entertainment Weekly reports that the musical comedy - which recently became the top scripted show among adult viewers - has impressed Fox bosses.

"In just one year, Glee has transcended the television landscape and emerged as a global pop culture phenomenon,” said Peter Rice, Fox's entertainment chairman.

"Everything about Glee - from the concept to the characters to the marketing - has been innovative and risky, but with [series creator] Ryan Murphy tapping into the zeitgeist, the risk has paid off with this truly remarkable series," added Kevin Reilly, the network's entertainment president.

"Glee has one of the most active, devoted fan bases I've ever seen, and we couldn’t be more thrilled to give Gleeks a third season of their favourite show."

Meanwhile, Ryan Murphy said of the show's success: "It's been a whirlwind year - from shooting the pilot to performing at the White House to the concert tour that began last week - and yet we all feel like we've just begun this amazing musical journey. We think our Gleeks worldwide are going to love what we’ll have in store for them in seasons two and three."

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2010), lizann (25-05-2010), tammyy2j (24-05-2010)

----------


## Abigail

I'm just not feeling the new episodes. The music and storylines don't compare to the first half of the season.

----------


## tammyy2j

Jane Lynch has revealed details about the upcoming season finale of Glee.

Speaking to Entertainment Weekly, the actress explained that the episode will focus on the regionals competition.

"So it's New Directions, Vocal Adrenaline and then this other [group]," she said. "What are they called? Oral Fixation or something like that, I forget the name of it. Oral Intensity! But that's just as bad."

Lynch, who plays Sue Sylvester, added that Jonathan Groff will have an exciting musical number during the episode.

"So there's the three groups, and Vocal Adrenaline is Jonathan Groff's - Jesse St James' - group," she said. "He's back with them. He does a number - God, I don't know if I can say it - it's 'Bohemian Rhapsody'. That number is one of the most stunning... I mean, I watched them shoot it. It was one of the most stunning musical things I've ever seen in my life."

Lynch also revealed that Sue will have an important role in the competition, saying: "There's four judges. Two of them are national celebrities and two are local celebrities. I'm one of the local celebrity judges. That I will tease. And the two celebrity judges are two celebrities who have already been on our show in past episodes."

Glee was recently picked up for a third season even though the second has not yet been filmed.

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2010), lizann (25-05-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm just not feeling the new episodes. The music and storylines don't compare to the first half of the season.


I agree with you Abigail.  I'm really not enjoying Glee any more and am on the verge of not bothering.

----------


## tammyy2j

Glee creator Ryan Murphy has said that he plans to add a Christian character to the show's lineup. 

Murphy revealed that the part, which has yet to be cast, will be outspoken and well-respected as well as help kids from conservative backgrounds feel included.

"We've taken a couple jabs at the right-wing this year," he told TV Guide. 

"So what I want to do with this character is have someone who Christian kids and parents can recognise and say, 'Oh, look - I'm represented there, too!' If we're trying to form a world of inclusiveness, we've got to include that point of view as well."

Murphy also confessed that he has no plans to write in the characters of Rachel's gay dads. 

"I like feeling their parenting influence without meeting them. At least for another season."

----------


## lizann

The finale is next week  :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh i still enjoy glee, wonder how the season ends

----------


## tammyy2j

John Stamos will have a recurring role in Season 2 of Glee, a rep for the Fox series says.

Stamos, best known for his portrayal of Uncle Jesse on Full House, will play a love interest for Emma (Jayma Mays), as first reported by Entertainment Weekly.

The 46-year-old actor, who co-starred in the final three seasons of NBC's ER, is no stranger to the musical world. He starred on Broadway in Bye Bye Birdie, and also spent years playing with The Beach Boys.

----------


## lizann

I was a bit teary eyed at the finale I cant wait for Season 2 now

----------


## lizann

Coldplay have backtracked over allowing their songs to be used in hit US show ‘Glee'. The show now has access to the whole Coldplay catalogue after the band initially refused to license their tracks.

----------


## Perdita

Justin Timberlake is reportedly being lined up for a cameo role in Glee.

According to Absolute Now, the star is in discussions with producers to play the younger brother of singing coach Will Schuester (Matthew Morrison), who he is thought to bear much resemblance to.

"There is more than a little resemblance between Justin and Matthew Morrison who plays Mr Schuester, so the plan to bring Justin in for a cameo as his younger brother is a very popular idea. They are just trying to work it all out at the moment," a source claimed.

"The cast members are very excited about the prospect of working with him - especially Lea Michele, so it has everybody's seal of approval. They just need to work it all out now. The idea is that he will be a substitute teacher and join the glee club for a week," the insider added.

----------


## Perdita

Leona Lewis has reportedly landed a guest spot in Glee.

According to The Mirror, the singer will appear in the next season of the show.

Lewis allegedly celebrated the news with Glee star Matthew Morrison, who plays Will Schuester, in London club Mahiki last night.

Matt Lucas and Susan Boyle are also expected to have appearances on future episodes of the programme.

----------


## tammyy2j

I'd love to JT on Glee not Leona she has no personality and is so dull

----------


## tammyy2j

The cast of Glee have admitted that they sometimes "snap" at each other.

Speaking to the Daily Mail, Chris Colfer, Amber Riley, Kevin McHale and Jenna Ushkowitz refused to comment on rumours that their co-star Lea Michele acts like a diva on set.

"We don't feed into that gossip," Riley said. "People are going to believe what they want to believe."

However, the group revealed that although they are close, they sometimes fight because of the long working hours on the show.

"We have eight days to make an episode, but while we're doing episode two we're rehearsing for episode three and getting the songs we are going to be doing in episode four," McHale said. "It's organised chaos. Fridays are the longest - we call them Fraturdays, as they always run into Saturday. And then at weekends we do press and photoshoots."

He continued: "When we get tired, we snap. But we're like brothers and sisters - we know when to stay away from each other."

However, Riley explained that the cast are grateful to be working on the show, saying: "It's hard work, but it sure beats staying at home doing nothing but dreaming."

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:     Kristin Chenoweth has revealed that she may return to Glee next season to reprise her role as April Rhodes.

The actress told CBS News that the show's writers have expressed interest in the character's future which leaves the door open for an appearance.

"I've gotten to come back twice," she said.

"They keep talking about what she's gonna do next, so I can only assume I'll be back."

In addition to working on a new television project, she is planning to record a new album and will go on tour after its release.

"As long as I'm getting paid I'm good. I just keep on keeping on."

She currently stars in the Broadway musical Promises, Promises.

----------


## Dazzle

I thoroughly enjoyed the last episode.  I'm glad New Directions didn't win because it gives them something to aim for in the next season.  Also, Vocal Adrenaline's Bohemian Rhapsody was pretty awesome - and splicing it with Quinn's labour was genius.  

My favourite part, though, was Mr Schue singing "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" at the end.  Awww  :Smile: .  I hope he gets to sing more next season.

I just hope next year doesn't concentrate quite so much on Rachel and Finn.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thoroughly enjoyed the last episode.  I'm glad New Directions didn't win because it gives them something to aim for in the next season.  Also, Vocal Adrenaline's Bohemian Rhapsody was pretty awesome - and splicing it with Quinn's labour was genius.  
> 
> My favourite part, though, was Mr Schue singing "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" at the end.  Awww .  I hope he gets to sing more next season.
> 
> I just hope next year doesn't concentrate quite so much on Rachel and Finn.


Yes I loved the finale also and am glad they didnt win and Sue came through for them in the end so more Glee club 
I loved their version of To Sir With Love and also Finn and Will both told their ladies Rachel and Emma they loved them very sweet

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes I loved the finale also and am glad they didnt win and Sue came through for them in the end


Yeah, it was really unexpected, but good, that Sue was on their side in the end.  Olivia Newton-John playing a real b*tch was funny.  Sue was protective of her school when up against an even worse bully than she is.

----------


## lizann

Model Kelly Brook has allegedly been spotted on a date with Glee star Matthew Morrison just days after her rumoured break-up with boyfriend Danny Cipriani.

The Sun reports that Kelly and Morrison, who plays Mr. Will Schuester in the hit US TV show went for a meal at trendy London restaurant The Wolsesly and spent two hours together. 

An onlooker at the eaterie told the tabloid: "Matthew kept whispering in Kelly's ear and she was giggling like a schoolgirl. They looked extremely friendly - like they were on a date."

The fellow diner added: "Kelly looked absolutely gorgeous in an elegant dress. You could see Matthew was proud to be with her."

However, before we get all excited at their possible romance, Brook's agent has dismissed reports that they are dating insisting they are just friends after meeting in Los Angeles recently.

Morrison, who is currently promoting Glee in the UK also appeared on stage with Leona Lewis to sing live at her o2 gig last week.

----------


## lizann

Uh-oh! Rachel Berry's got a new rival on Glee.

Charice will recur next season on the dramedy, a show rep says.

The 18-year-old international singing star will play a foreign exchange student with vocal chops that will give Rachel (Lea Michele) some serious competition, according to Entertainment Weekly, which first reported the news.

Charice rose to fame on The Oprah Winfrey Show and The Ellen DeGeneres Show after a video of her performing "And I Am Telling You I'm Not Going" went viral on YouTube when she was 15. She released her self-titled debut album in May.

----------


## gatermelody

I was recently thinking about Emma, and her problems (wasnt sure what it was called), the first thing that came into my head was how would she cope when she got her monthlys? It must be hard for a person to go through all that..

----------


## lizann

> I was recently thinking about Emma, and her problems (wasnt sure what it was called), the first thing that came into my head was how would she cope when she got her monthlys? It must be hard for a person to go through all that..


LOL at your post   :Lol: 

Emma is mysophobic

----------


## gatermelody

> LOL at your post  
> 
> Emma is mysophobic


Why is funny? I was just curious.. :P

----------


## lizann

I would think lots of gloves are involved

----------


## Abbie

I really enjoyed the first series of glee I really want to get the soundtracks

----------


## tammyy2j

After the reported demise of Fox's planned Glee reality series, Oxygen has snagged the rights to air the project in 2011, Deadline.com reports.

The untitled project, set to debut next summer, will showcase contestants battling for a guest spot on Glee. As part of the deal, Oxygen will also produce two original Glee-themed specials and begin broadcasting repeats of the hit musical series in 2013.

Fox originally planned to premiere the reality show this summer, but the network pulled the project when creator Ryan Murphy said he didn't have the time to oversee both the reality series and the show's sophomore season.

----------


## Perdita

Richard Fleeshman has revealed that he would love to appear in a show like Glee.

The former Coronation Street star explained that he would enjoy the chance to sing and act on television.

According to What's On TV, he said: "Definitely. Especially something like Glee. It's so flavour of the month, that kind of thing. It's gone full circle with being popular and accepted, so who knows."

Fleeshman recently appeared in the BBC choir drama All The Small Things and is currently starring in the West End production of Legally Blonde.

----------


## Abbie

Do you think we'll get glee closer to when america will get it for th next series?

----------


## Dazzle

> Do you think we'll get glee closer to when america will get it for th next series?


I hope so.

----------


## lizann

> Do you think we'll get glee closer to when america will get it for th next series?


It has been a big ratings winner in Ireland and the UK so I do hope so 

I miss my weekly Glee fix already

----------


## Perdita

Katy Perry has revealed that she would love a role in Glee.

Speaking to the Daily Record, the actress asked her fans to start a campaign to get her on the show.

"Please!" she said. "I would love somebody to start that Facebook group and persuade them. I would absolutely love that."

Justin Timberlake, Leona Lewis, Matt Lucas and Victoria Beckham have all been linked to roles in the show.

Perry's fiancÃ© Russell Brand recently claimed that she is a "brilliant actress".

----------


## tammyy2j

Javier Bardem will guest-star — and rock out — on Glee next season, Entertainment Weekly reports.
The Oscar winner will play a rock star who befriends Artie he tells the magazine. 
"We're going to rock the house," he says. "We're going to do some heavy metal — Spanish heavy metal, which is the worst."
The 41-year-old actor's guest spot was his own idea: Bardem, who watched the entire first season in a week, pitched the idea to his Eat, Pray, Love director and Glee co-creator Ryan Murphy.

----------


## Abbie

> It has been a big ratings winner in Ireland and the UK so I do hope so 
> 
> I miss my weekly Glee fix already


I miss the glee versions of songs  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Co-creator RYAN MURPHY on which one of the show’s 19 nominations made him the happiest: “I was obviously thrilled for all of them, but the one that I was just like, ‘Holy s—, that is just great’ was Chris Colfer. I think that was such a crowded, difficult category with so many great people. And, you know, he’s 20 years old and this is the first thing he’s ever done. He literally got off a bus in Clovis and walked in, and we wrote the part for him. I was just like a proud papa with him. People love his character [Kurt], and I think it was risky for him to be that young and play somebody who was so forthright and out and proud and struggling and flawed. But he stepped into those shoes and embraced it and made it his own. I think that he’s done so much for young people and showed them so much.”

Supporting-actor contender CHRIS COLFER on being nominated along with TV dad Mike O’Malley: “It means the world to me because I honestly couldn’t do what I do without him being such an awesome, awesome actor and a great person to work with. I’m more excited [about his nod] than I am about mine because he deserves it and puts his whole heart into everything he does. I’m so, so happy. I feel like his own kid because I am so proud of him.”

Leading lady LEA MICHELE on sharing this experience with good friend (and fellow nominee) Matthew Morrison: “I’ve known Matt for years now, and every time these things happen we have these moments where we are like, ‘Wow.’ From working on Broadway to being nominated for Golden Globes together and now an Emmy. It’s just unbelievable how life has been these days.”

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2010), lizann (09-07-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I like Glee but don't feel it's good enough to deserve 19 nominations.  I hope it wins some awards, but not all 19.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I like Glee but don't feel it's good enough to deserve 19 nominations.  I hope it wins some awards, but not all 19.


I think it will win best comedy and best supporting actress comedy Jane Lynch (Sue) and some technical ones also maybe

----------


## Dazzle

> I think it will win best comedy and best supporting actress comedy Jane Lynch (Sue) and some technical ones also maybe


Yeah, Jane Lynch definitely deserves her nomination and I hope she wins.

----------


## lizann

Glee deserves all its nominations

----------


## Abbie

> Yeah, Jane Lynch definitely deserves her nomination and I hope she wins.


Same, youve got to lover her

----------


## lizann

Here's one Glee fans should have seen coming: That upcoming Britney Spears-themed episode? It will revolve around New Directions' own Brittany (Heather Morris).
Of course!
Series creator Ryan Murphy tells TVGuide.com exclusively that McKinley High's deliciously ditzy Cheerio Brittany will be at the center of Season 2's tribute to Spears.
And it gets better. Brittany will be belting out not one, but two of the pop star's tunes. "Heather's actually got a terrific voice," Murphy says.
No word yet on which numbers they'll be, but just imagine the possibilities: Brittany could sing "Boys" (because she's hooked up with everyone, even Kurt) or "Toxic" (which could be her ode to Kurt!)
Would "Oops!...I Did It Again" be too obvious? Hmm...
Morris already seems sold on the idea. "I heard there's a Britney Spears episode coming up and fingers crossed that I get to sing, because I play Brittany and I'm like, 'Oh my god, it's insane,'" Morris told E! Online last month.
Glee fans won't have to wait long to find out how Morris sounds. Murphy said the Spears-powered hour will be the second episode to air next season.

----------

Dazzle (13-07-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Ryan Murphy has confirmed that Britney Spears will not appear in Glee.

The showrunner recently announced that the show will dedicate an episode to Spears songs but he has now clarified that the singer will not be making a cameo.

"We're doing an episode about Britney Spears, but she's not on the show," he told E! Online. "It's not like anything we've ever done. There's a twist on it."

Murphy also admitted that many of the rumours about guest stars are "not true" but revealed that Kristin Chenoweth is "definitely coming back". He added that he is hoping to find roles for Javier Bardem and Jennifer Lopez, who has previously claimed that she would love a guest spot on the show.

"I love Jennifer," he said. "We keep talking about it. Again, we're just trying to find the right part."

However, Murphy dismissed speculation that Justin Timberlake will have a cameo, saying: "I don't know where that came from. We love him. He's the kids' favourite. A lot of this stuff comes from, 'Who would you like to be on the show?' And one of the kids said Justin and I said, 'Yeah, I love Justin'."

Murphy added that Jonathan Groff is unlikely to reprise his role as Jesse.

"He is doing a play in London til January," he explained. "We always have a soft spot for Jon, but he's not in the country."

Glee returns for its second season on September 21 on Fox.

----------


## Perdita

Ashley Galvan has revealed that she would love to star in an episode of Glee.

The 19-year-old was recently eliminated from the seventh season of So You Think You Can Dance after a fractured rib rendered her unable to perform.

She hoped to be fully recovered soon and admitted that in addition to dancing, she plans to begin auditioning for TV and commercial roles.

"I'm hoping that I will be able to go on a lot of auditions for different jobs and just kind of continue my journey, which is only just beginning. Hopefully I get to work in movies and commercials and TV work," she told Inside Pulse.

"I'm hoping that someday I get to be on Glee. That's my dream, I hope I get to do that."

She added that an appearance on the Fox musical series would not be out of the question, as she has a background in acting.

"I did [train in acting], for about a year... because that's something I really wanted to do, something I really wanted to open up with because I am a shy person and I feel like doing acting will kind of help me grow up and not be so shy anymore," she explained.

Galvan's good friend and fellow competitor Robert Roldan recently said that his dance on Wednesday night's show was dedicated to her.

----------


## Perdita

Filipino popstar Charice Pempengco has reportedly had cosmetic procedures to prepare for her debut in the second season of Glee.

The teen singer underwent a noninvasive Thermage procedure, meant to tighten the skin around the face, and a Botox treatment to make her face look more narrow, cosmetic surgeon Vicki Belo told ABS-CBN television.

Charice said of the treatment: "All people will be anticipating how will Charice look? Is she good enough to pit against Rachel Berry? So of course there is tremendous pressure."

The 18-year-old said that the cosmetic surgery was part of her preparations "to look fresh on camera".

Charice landed the role on Glee in June.

She made her first US TV appearance on The Ellen DeGeneres Show and later appeared on Oprah Winfrey's chatshow after she shot to fame by posting videos of herself on YouTube.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Filipino popstar Charice Pempengco has reportedly had cosmetic procedures to prepare for her debut in the second season of Glee.
> 
> The teen singer underwent a noninvasive Thermage procedure, meant to tighten the skin around the face, and a Botox treatment to make her face look more narrow, cosmetic surgeon Vicki Belo told ABS-CBN television.
> 
> Charice said of the treatment: "All people will be anticipating how will Charice look? Is she good enough to pit against Rachel Berry? So of course there is tremendous pressure."
> 
> The 18-year-old said that the cosmetic surgery was part of her preparations "to look fresh on camera".
> 
> Charice landed the role on Glee in June.
> ...


She is quite young for cosmetic work

----------


## Perdita

Ryan Murphy is on the brink of a multi-million-dollar deal to ensure his continued work on Glee, it has been claimed.

According to Deadline, Fox has offered the show's creator a four-year contract in the region of $24m (Â£15.7m), also allowing him to work on other TV and musical projects.

Furthermore, Murphy will also allegedly receive royalties from album and download sales from the musical comedy's chart releases, as well as cuts of revenue from merchandising and its live tour.

It is rumoured that the 44-year-old is now considering a Glee-based Broadway production.

----------


## tammyy2j

Glee creator Ryan Murphy has suggested that the second season will be more "intimate".

Murphy told Entertainment Weekly that he wants the new episodes of the show to include fewer songs.

"The second season will be more intimate and quieter with less musical numbers," he said. "People expect that we're going to keep trying to top ourselves and out-Madonna ourselves. But we're actually doing the opposite of that."

Murphy added that he is excited about exploring the show's characters in more depth.

"I love the characters we've created," he said. "I love that I'm doing a whole episode around Heather Morris [Brittany]. We've finished a couple of the scripts and I love them even more than I did the first season. I just think they're more emotional and funnier."

The second season of Glee will premiere on September 21 on Fox.

----------

Dazzle (22-07-2010)

----------


## lizann

Glee creator Ryan Murphy has praised cast member Mike O'Malley.

O'Malley stars in the show as Kurt's father Burt and was recently promoted to a series regular.

Murphy has now told The Boston Globe that he wrote the role specifically for O'Malley.

"It's a real tour de force role and I knew what Mike could do," he said. "This isn't an after-school special. This is a working-class dude who's not okay with his son being gay, a guy who's having a tough time. It's heavy and Mike has the ability to cut through the sentiment."

He added: "Mike's talent is deep. I will always write for Mike O'Malley."

O'Malley was recently nominated for an Emmy for his role in Glee.

----------

tammyy2j (26-07-2010)

----------


## Perdita

John Barrowman claims to be on the verge of securing a part in the new season of Glee after a recent meeting with show bosses.

The Desperate Housewives star, who recently announced his dream of playing one of Rachel Berry's gay dads, revealed that he is currently in talks to take on an unspecified role.

"I met with their casting people and I said I'd love to be in it," Barrowman told Now. "The ball's in their court, though."

Barrowman claimed to be discussing a possible role in the show back in March, but this was swiftly denied by executive producer Ian Brennan.

Season two of Glee is scheduled to premiere in the US on September 21 and will air in the UK sometime after.

----------

Dazzle (25-07-2010), tammyy2j (26-07-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Glee creator Ryan Murphy has unveiled details of an episode based on Richard O'Brien's iconic Rocky Horror Show musical.

DS learned at the final Comic-Con panel that the executive producer is planning a prom date for Kurt Hummel in the musical comedy's second season, which starts from September.

Murphy teased: "People think we're going to get bigger and bigger, but we're doing it in a different direction. I want to see a whole episode of Brittany, I want to see more about Artie and Tina.

"The second season is designed to be a little more intimate. It's feedback from the fans - they want more of the people they've grown to love. We're going to do a couple tribute episodes. 

"Also we're going to do five musical numbers per episode on average, as opposed to eight, because I think that got a little too much."

----------

Dazzle (26-07-2010)

----------


## Perdita

The creator of Glee has revealed that there will be some changes to the characters' romances in the second season.

Speaking at Comic-Con, Ryan Murphy explained that Artie (Kevin McHale) and Tina (Jenna Ushkowitz) will not stay together.

"We're writing an episode that I really like, where we find out that Tina has fallen out of love with Artie and in love with Mike," he said.

Murphy added that he is excited about Kurt (Chris Colfer) having a boyfriend, saying: "We definitely are going to do that. I always thought it was important for Kurt to have a high school experience that I didn't have. I want Kurt to be at a place where he's incredibly comfortable and proud about it. I want Kurt to have a boyfriend and make the Prom King and King. We're definitely going to do that in the second season."

Meanwhile, Naya Rivera and Heather Morris admitted that they are pleased fans are campaigning for their characters Santana and Brittany to begin a relationship and Murphy revealed that he is writing an episode "where we're debating whether they should kiss".

Murphy also explained that he wants to explore the characters' home lives more in the future.

"At some point we'll see Mercedes' home life, we'll see Artie's mother," he said. "I really wanna see who Rache's two gay dads are. I have a feeling Brittany has a really smart older sister."

Glee returns for its second season on September 21 on Fox.

----------

Dazzle (26-07-2010), lizann (27-07-2010), tammyy2j (26-07-2010)

----------


## lizann

Fox announced today that Chord Overstreet (iCarly) will join Glee as Sam, Finn’s protÃ©gÃ© who quickly becomes the New Directions singer’s competition. Overstreet’s role will be recurring.

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Nina Dobrev has dismissed speculation that she will appear in a future episode of Glee.

The Vampire Diaries star told DS that she is a fan of the musical comedy but has not been offered a role.

Speaking at Comic-Con, she said: "I would consider it if it were an option. I love the show and I'd love to be on it but I haven't been offered any parts on it."

When Dobrev was asked if she can sing, she joked: "I can try!"

----------


## Perdita

Cheyenne Jackson has joined the season two cast of Glee, reports claim.

According to Entertainment Weekly, the 30 Rock cast member will play rival singing coach Shelby Corcoran, succeeding Wicked actress Idina Menzel.

However, despite being seemingly replaced at Vocal Adrenaline, Menzel's character will apparently continue to make occasional appearances due to being Rachel's biological parent.

Jackson recently landed a recurring guest stint in HBO comedy Curb Your Enthusiasm.

----------

tammyy2j (28-07-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

^ I love him on 30 rock

----------


## Perdita

Jane Lynch has joked that she would like her Glee character Sue Sylvester to wear a tracksuit prom dress.

In an interview with New York Magazine, the actress was asked whether Sue will ever wear something other than gym clothes.

"I did this photoshoot for Entertainment Weekly in which they made me a ball gown out of a tracksuit, though they never actually ended up running the pictures," she said.

"I thought it'd be great if Sue ended up wearing one of those to the prom. I think we had them sent to wardrobe, so we'll see!"

Lynch also revealed that she is "excited" about returning to work on Glee and praised the last season of the show.

"I love how all the characters progressed," she said. "I love what they did with Kurt. I love how they started to give Heather [Morris] and Naya [Rivera], who play Brittany and Santana, more stuff. I was never more proud than when I saw those guys on stage during the tour."

Glee returns for its second season on September 21 on Fox.

----------


## Perdita

Glee creator Ryan Murphy has confirmed that Jonathan Groff will return to the show in the future.

Groff appeared in several episodes of the first season as Jesse St. James, a love interest for Rachel (Lea Michele).

"Jonathan is doing a play in London until January," Murphy told E! Online. "But yeah, as it moves towards the big competition, I think he has to come back and give Rachel a pep talk, don't you? So yes, he will be back."

Murphy confirmed that Idina Menzel and Kristin Chenoweth will return and admitted that he would love Neil Patrick Harris to reprise his role as Bryan Ryan.

"We have a little problem that he's a regular on another show [How I Met Your Mother]," he said. "But he's in the Fox family and they help us out a great deal with that. I think we've just begun to see the tip of the villainry for Bryan Ryan."

Murphy added that he will soon be writing a guest role for Javier Bardem, who requested an appearance on the show.

"I hadn't met him, so I went up to him and I said, 'Buddy, congratulations on your Best Actor nomination at Cannes'," Murphy explained. "And he said, 'I do not want to talk about that. I want to talk about Glee'.

"He rented the whole first season and watched them and said it was like crack to him. And he loved what it was about and he asked if I would write him a role. He said, 'I want to be a Spanish rock and roll star'. And so I'm going to see him this week and we'll see how he's going to fit in. It will definitely be in the second half of the season."

Glee returns for its new season on September 21 on Fox.

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2010), tammyy2j (30-07-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Glee creator Ryan Murphy has revealed details of a new romance on the show.

Entertainment Weekly reports that Murphy dropped hints about the upcoming love triangle between Artie (Kevin McHale), Tina (Jenna Ushkowitz) and Mike (Harry Shum Jr.).

"This season begins with, Tina is now dating Mike Chang," he said. "Because Artie was just a bad boyfriend. He only wanted to watch Coming Home. So Tina's had it.

"She wants a man who pays attention to her needs. And it's a very, very sweet story about a boy who realises, 'Oh, that's maybe the love of my life and I could have done better'. And feels sick about it."

Murphy suggested that McHale is unhappy with the storyline, but the actor replied: "No, I've been thinking and I kind of like it. Because I'm thinking if Santana and Brittany hook up, they might need someone else."

Meanwhile, Shum joked: "I just think it's nice that people will know that Mike Chang actually talks."

Glee returns for a new season on September 21 on Fox.

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Glee creator Ryan Murphy has confirmed that Susan Boyle is being lined up for a guest role in the show's second season.

BBC News reports that Murphy revealed that the Britain's Got Talent winner would feature in the show's Christmas episode, reportedly as a dinner lady. 

He also confirmed that former Beatle Paul McCartney's music would be featured after the singer wrote to him.

"I received some fantastic mixed tapes from Paul McCartney a couple of weeks ago," he said. "I thought I was being punked!

"It came out of blue in a package, handwritten, and it had two CDs and it said 'Hi Ryan, I hope you will consider some of these songs for Glee'."

He added: "I had heard that he is a fan of the show. I was gob-smacked, so of course we are going to do something with him," 

The new series will also include a Britney Spears-themed episode.

----------


## Perdita

Glee creator Ryan Murphy has admitted that he is still unsure about the future of the show's cast.

Speaking during Fox's press tour, Murphy said that he had an "obligation to be true to the high school experience". 

"We obviously have to deal with the cast and the show that we hope goes on for years. Weâve sort of mapped out the first four years with this original cast," he said. 

However, Murphy joked that Brittany (Heather Morris) would remain on the programme by being "held back every year", adding: "Now we have 11 more kids we have to find." 

He continued: "The thing about the show is you have set competitions that are true. There are sectionals and nationals, [but we also] want to go to Copenhagen or Moscow for international competitions."

----------


## tammyy2j

Comedy legend Carol Burnett has been tapped to play Sue Sylvester’s Nazi-hunting mother on Glee

----------


## Abbie

Im glad that we have 4 years with the current cast  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Glee creator Ryan Murphy has revealed that he would love Justin Bieber to have a guest role in the show.

Speaking to Access Hollywood, Murphy claimed that Bieber will be making a cameo appearance if he shows any interest, branding him "phenomenally talented".

"Well, the kids sing his stuff all day long. Yeah, they do," he said. "They sing 'Baby'. I think he's so phenomenally talented and I think he's great. So, yes, if he was interested I would make that happen."

Murphy confirmed yesterday that Britney Spears will make a cameo appearance in her upcoming tribute episode.

----------


## tammyy2j

Selena Gomez is rumoured to be dating 'Glee' star Mark Salling.

The 'Monte Carlo' actress - who split from singer Nick Jonas earlier in the year and has also dated 'Twilight' star Taylor Lautner in the past - is said to have got close to the actor at the 2010 Teen Choice Awards on Sunday evening (08.08.10).

A friend revealed to RadarOnline.com: "They were texting during the awards, even though Selena was front row and Mark was backstage co-hosting. Every time Mark came up on stage, she was beaming ear to ear."

However, 27-year-old Mark - who recently announced plans to release his first solo album 'Pipe Dreams' - then ditched the awards after-party in favour of heading to Hollywood eatery Katsuya with fellow 'Glee' cast members Cory Monteith and Chord Overstreet. 

Selena, 18, recently admitted she hasn't been on a date in months and understands the pain of unrequited love. 

She said: "Unfortunately, I haven't been on a date in over six months. In hindsight, it doesn't really seem that long between dates. The truth is I haven't met anyone, but I'm young. I don't need to have a boyfriend right now. 

"Any crush or relationship is always a big ordeal. To get that one boy to like you and then if he doesn't it feels like the end of the world. I figure that you will have about 1,000 dates until you get to your perfect guy."

----------


## tammyy2j

Britney Spears is all smiles after her first day on the set of Glee. Skip related content

The pop princess, the latest in a line of stars to appear in the musical-comedy TV show, couldn't wait to tweet about her experience.

She wrote: "About to do my first shot of the day for Glee tweeties! Here we goooo!"

After filming the episode, she took to Twitter to post a picture of herself on the show and tell fans: "What's up GLEEKS? Having so much fun on set!! Can't wait for you guys to see the episode!"

The show's co-creator Ryan Murphy has previously told how he admires how the Hit Me Baby One More Time and Toxic singer has turned herself around.

The episode is expected to showcase Britney's music but will not delve into her personal life, with Ryan saying on Ryan Seacrest's radio show: "We're handling Britney with kid gloves."

It's thought that the storyline will feature singers under anaesthesia at the dentist who hallucinate about Britney and being like her.

The Emmy Award-nominated show has become a massive hit for Fox and is shown on E4 and Channel 4 in the UK.

----------


## tammyy2j

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/4/20100819/...e-ea4616c.html

Gleeks contain yourselves! Britney Spears has given a sneak preview of her cameo on US series Glee. 

The star posted an image from her first day's shoot on her Twitter page. Standing alongside her assistant, the star, 28, can be seen dressed in a waistcoat and wearing glasses.

She told fans: "Having so much fun on set!! Can't wait for you guys to see the episode! -Britney."

Glee creator Ryan Murphy said earlier this year that the episode dedicated to the pop princess would be called Britney / Brittany and will poke fun at choir leader Mr Schuester, who does not want the Glee club to cover the hit singer's songs.

The episode is sure to be one of the highlights of series two, which returns to US screens in September.

----------


## Perdita

Britney Spears might return to Glee for another cameo. 

The pop princess recently filmed a guest slot on the musical high school series and show co-creator Ryan Murphy has hinted that she might be back in the future, reports Access Hollywood.

Asked if fans might see the Toxic singer again, he said: "Probably, yeah... probably."

Last week Britney logged on to Twitter to tell fans how much she loved shooting her Glee cameo.

The singer, who will be seen in the second series of the award-winning programme, tweeted: "What's up GLEEKS? Having so much fun on set!! Can't wait for you guys to see the episode!"

It's thought that the star's storyline will feature singers under anaesthesia at the dentist, who hallucinate about Britney and being like her.

----------


## Perdita

Glee character Kurt's wait for a boyfriend will soon be over, according to Jane Lynch. 

The actress, who plays sadistic sports teacher Sue Sylvester in the hit US TV show, told E! Online that actor Chord Overstreet had been cast in the show.

Chord will play Chris Colfer's on-screen boyfriend.

"They've cast him already," Jane said.

"He becomes the new star quarterback and he's going to be Kurt's boyfriend."

Jane described Chord as "a good looking kid", saying: "He's tall, boyish with straight blonde hair and big fat, pouty lips."

The second series of Glee is due to hit our screens in February.

----------

tammyy2j (25-08-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

^ This is him

----------

Dazzle (25-08-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Dot Jones has signed with Glee and will make her debut on season two of the show.

The former champion weight lifter and female athlete of the year has previously starred in in Cougar Town, Nip Tuck and has reportedly been a favourite with Glee creator Ryan Murphy ever since she appeared in his unaired 2008 pilot Pretty/Handsome alongside future Glee players Mike O’Malley (Kurt’s dad, Burt) and Jonathan Groff (Jesse).

In her next role, Dot will grace the William McKinley practice field and sources report that the 46 year old actress will star as the school’s new football coach in season two.

Our first thought was that the burly star may be Glee’s first recurring lesbian character? But Chris Colfer (Kurt) insisted:

“No, no. There’s only room on the show for one gay character.”

----------


## tammyy2j

http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/09/01/gl...simpsons-ized/



The Glee kids have really made it. First, they win a Golden Globe award, then they get their own national tour, and now? A role on The Simpsons! Glee characters Rachel (Lea Michele), Finn (Cory Monteith), and Mercedes (Amber Riley) will be featured on the season premiere of The Simpsons, airing Sunday, Sept. 26, and first look images have been released. (But where are the slushie stains?) In “Elementary School Musical,” Lisa Simpson heads to performing arts camp, where she runs into miniature versions of these New Directions members, as well as Flight of the Conchords‘ Jemaine Clement and Bret McKenzie as camp counselors.

----------


## tammyy2j



----------

Dazzle (04-09-2010), lizann (10-09-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Lots has happened to McKinley High's ragtag glee club over the summer. One original member of New Directions transferred to a new school. Quinn lost her baby weight. Finn and Rachel are still together, but Artie got dumped. So did Terri. And Coach Tanaka.

The first day back at school brings even more surprises. In Glee's second season premiere, which Fox screened for a lucky crowd on Tuesday, Rachel will meet her new competition, Finn will bust a move for Coach Sue, Mr. Schu will make an unlikely ally, the football team will get to know its new coach, and two potential glee club recruits will meet the gang. TVGuide.com spoke to the writers and cast at the afterparty, and present these 10 semi-spoilery highlights:

Shaft is out. New Directions will start the season one man down. Matt (Dijon Talton), aka Shaft, according to Coach Sue (Jane Lynch), has left McKinley. His smooth moves were sort of overshadowed by fellow football player-turned-glee clubber Mike Chang (Harry Shum). Did Matt even speak? We honestly don't recall. But he was one of the starting 12, and because of that we will miss him. Then again, that means there are openings...

The new kids can sing. Pint-sized dynamo Sunshine Corazon (guest star Charice) will not only engage in a mini-sing-off with super-jealous Rachel (Lea Michele), she'll take the stage solo for a diva-licious number from Dreamgirls. (Hint: It's the one they added to the movie so Beyonce wouldn't play second banana to Jennifer Hudson's "And I Am Telling You.") Meanwhile, reluctant, pouty-mouthed glee clubber Sam (Chord Overstreet) will jam with the boys to Travie McCoy's aspirational-if-obnoxious acoustic tune "Billionaire." As sung by Overstreet, however, it's simple and lovely.

Someone got a boob job. But we can't say who. Let's just say her new pair will put her at the bottom of the pyramid.

Cory Monteith is slimming down for the Rocky Horror episode. Why? You may have heard Lea Michele give it away at the Emmys: Finn is going to be donning the infamous mankini. (Matthew Morrison too? Maybe.) Monteith, who plays Finn, says he's been running laps and eating lots of chicken breast to prepare. "I just think if I'm going to be taking the shirt off and wearing the mankini, I owe it to our viewers. Really," the actor says. But a strict regimen is not what he prefers. "If no one cared, I would not work out."

Elsewhere in the episode, Emma (Jayma Mays) will be singing the risquÃ© "Touch-A Touch-A Touch Me," says co-executive producer Ian Brennan. Does this mean Mr. Schu (Matthew Morrison) will get lucky? Or her new dentist beau Dr. Carl Howell (John Stamos)? Both will appear in the episode, set to air on Halloween. Fun fact: Mays actually sang the song for her Glee audition â so she knows it pretty well.

Tina likes abs. Hold the "Poor Artie." It turns out that Artie (Kevin McHale) wasn't the best boyfriend over the summer. Something about a Halo marathon taking up his time? Tina (Jenna Ushkowitz) couldn't help but stray to the well-defined, six-pack abs of Mike while the two attended Asian Camp together. Yeah, it's like band camp, only for Asians.

Terri will get a new man. Terri (Jessalyn Gilsig) isn't in the first episode â and neither is Emma, in case you're wondering â but Gilsig says Mr. Schu's ex is waiting in the wings. And she's not alone. "I'm going to start a relationship with somebody, and it's going to, by its nature, put me around Will," she says. Before you start flashing back to the weirdness between Finn and Terri last season, the actress assures us that Terri won't be dating a student. A teacher perhaps? Someone of "authority," she says.

Did we mention the premiere's catfight? Slapping, smack-talking, slamming into lockers â it's the real deal. Not everyone is happy that Quinn is back on top of the Cheerios.

Finn will have a crisis of faith. At least, that's what we're assuming. Monteith says Finn will have lots to do in Glee's third episode, which is all about religion. We've already heard that Mercedes (Amber Riley) will be bringing Kurt (Chris Colfer) to church with her, and now we also know that Finn will be singing REM's "Losing My Religion." Monteith adds only that Finn has plenty on his mind at that moment.

Rachel gets another aggressive suitor. For a spotlightâhogging choir girl, Rachel sure does attract a lot of boys. Last year she made out with Puck (Mark Salling), dated Jesse St. James (Jonathan Groff), and still wound up with Finn. Who's next? Josh Sussman, who plays McKinley's roving gossip blogger Jacob, says he'll be getting a shot â sort of. "My character is hornier than ever," Sussman says. "[I'm going] after Rachel Berry. In Season 1, I wanted to see her bra, then I got Rachel Berry panties. Now I want more, and I go for it."

Brittany will have a boyfriend. Or a girlfriend. Heather Morris, who plays the ditsy Cheerio, wouldn't say either way. "I have a relationship with another glee club member. Whether it's a boy or girl, I don't know... I don't kiss and tell." Ah, but there is that kiss she'll share with Santana (Naya Rivera), right? Maybe it will be more than a fleeting girl-on-girl moment?

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2010), lizann (10-09-2010)

----------


## lizann

I cant wait for its return

----------


## Perdita

Susan Sarandon wants to star in a 'Rocky Horror Picture Show'-inspired episode of 'Glee'. 

The 63-year-old actress - who starred as Janet Weiss in the 1975 comedy musical movie famous for its transvestism - is keen to make a guest appearance in the TV series, but only if she doesn't have to sing.

She said: "Depending on what they wanted me to do. I'm not really a singer, so I wouldn't be very out there. I'm a terrible singer. But I'm flattered they want me to do it."

Susan admits she hasn't seen many episodes of 'Glee' - which follows the lives of a group of high school outcasts in a show choir and stars Lea Michele - but she hopes to catch up with it at some point.

She added to People: "I don't really have a TV, but when I was on location in New Orleans, I saw it and I was very moved and I thought it was really well done and fun. I liked it.

"I can't say I've seen a lot of the episodes. I'll wait for the box set."

Susan would be among a number of guest stars to appear in the show if she agrees to a role.

Britney Spears and actor Javier Bardem will be seen in the upcoming second series.

----------


## Perdita

Cast members from the original Rocky Horror Picture Show will guest star on a forthcoming episode of Glee.

Meat Loaf and Barry Bostwick are to appear on an episode based on Richard O'Brien's cult musical movie, reports E! Online.

Meat Loaf played ex-delivery boy Eddie in the film while Bostwick portrayed Brad Majors. The actors will feature as TV station managers looking to strike a deal with Sue Sylvester (Jane Lynch).

Susan Sarandon, who played Janet Weiss in the original movie, is also reportedly interested in appearing on the Fox show, but no deal has been announced.

The Rocky Horror episode of Glee will October 26 on Fox.

----------


## tammyy2j



----------

lizann (16-09-2010)

----------


## lizann

Cory Monteith has revealed the names of two of the songs he will be performing during the new season of Glee.

Monteith, who plays Finn, told Entertainment Weekly that he will sing a cover of R.E.M.'s 'Losing My Religion' in the third episode.

"So cool," he said. "I've been a huge Michael Stipe fan all my life."

Monteith also revealed that the cast will be performing a Joan Osborne song, saying: "We end the episode with 'One Of Us'. I think it's been a long time since the song was done properly. I hope we do it well."

The new season of Glee begins on Tuesday at 8/7c on Fox.

----------


## Perdita

Details of a new character on Glee have been released.

TV Guide reports that the person who takes on the recurring role will be introduced in the new season's sixth episode.

The character, called Blair, is a gay high school junior who is a member of a rival glee club.

He is described as masculine, sexy, charismatic and handsome and is expected to sing in more than one episode.

Some rumours have suggested that Blair could become the new boyfriend of Kurt (Chris Colfer).

The second season of Glee premieres on Tuesday at 8/7c on Fox.

----------


## Perdita

Gwyneth Paltrow is reportedly in talks to join the cast of Glee.

According to E! Online, Paltrow is to feature in two episodes which will air in November. 

The role, which executive producer Ryan Murphy wrote expressly for Paltrow, will see the 37-year-old actress play a substitute teacher who fills in for Matthew Morrison's character Will Schuester.

Sources have said that the storyline will see Schuester begin to fall for Paltrow's character, putting his relationship with Emma Pillsbury (played by Jayma Mays) in jeopardy.

The episodes will feature Paltrow singing and dancing, and shooting is due to start in two weeks. Murphy is apparently directing the first show.

The second season of Glee premieres tomorrow at 8/7c on Fox.

----------


## lizann

Its back tonight on TV3 in Ireland I cant wait  :Cheer:

----------


## tammyy2j

I watched the latest episode with Brtiney Spears and really enjoyed it - Brittany S. Pierce is so funny

----------


## CrazyLea

When is it on over here??

----------


## tammyy2j

> When is it on over here??


I think E4 starts it in January 2011

If you have Sky its on channels 103 and 105 (Irish tv channels if there are available to you)

----------


## CrazyLea

Aw I don't have Irish channels  :Sad:  103 and 105 are ITV and Five here.  :Sad:  
I tried watching one online, but the quality was pretty bad, so gave up!  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Glee creator Ryan Murphy is reportedly planning to write an episode dealing with the issue of gay suicide.

Several young people in the US have killed themselves recently after being bullied about their homosexuality.

Glee star Matthew Morrison has now revealed that Murphy is hoping to tackle the problem on the show.

"Ryan wants to do an episode about it, which I think is very smart of him," Morrison told E! Online. "As a cast I don't know much we can do. That's why I think an episode would be great... Ryan is very current with staying on the times, so I think it would be this season if it were to happen."

Kevin McHale, who plays Artie, added: "It's sad that it's taken these past few weeks and horrible tragedies to really let people know what's going on. I think being in our position and Ryan taking that on is great... Hopefully we can move the general public and let the kids and the parents watching the show know that everybody deserves to be loved."

Heather Morris and Jessalyn Gilsig also supported an episode focused on the issue.

"What's unique about Glee is we have this audience of kids and adults," Gilsig said. "Just as it's important to send this message to the kids about bullying and the effect it can have, we have to send it to the parents. We have to send it to the teachers. It's the adults who have to start taking responsibility and managing this behaviour and educating youth on acceptance, empathy and compassion."

Murphy has previously revealed that Glee's second season will focus on "tolerance".

----------


## tammyy2j

They are also casting for young versions of the cast for flashback scenes

----------


## Abigail

I was hoping for a follow up with Quinn after having her sprog but so far nothing  :Sad:  Its as if she was never pregnant at all, which I'm really disappointed with. There are so many storyline options  open after giving up a baby - post-natal depression, regret/guilt etc.

----------


## tammyy2j

Some pictures from the Rocky Horror Episode

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...rror-Show.html

----------


## Perdita

Kristin Chenoweth's return to Glee has reportedly been postponed.

E! Online says that Chenoweth, who plays April Rhodes, was originally expected to begin filming new scenes this week.

However, the show's production is said to have changed at the last minute.

Chenoweth, who previously hinted that April will be stripping in the future, is now expected to return to set in the spring.

She is also allegedly discussing having a multi-episode arc on the show as her stint in the Broadway play Promises, Promises will be over by the time she starts filming again.

Glee continues on October 26 at 8/7c on Fox.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

when is it returning to the uk on e4

----------


## Perdita

The cast of Glee are to release a Christmas album on November 16, it has been reported. 

According to Entertainment Weekly, the LP will contain covers of 12 holiday songs, including 'We Need A Little Christmas', 'O Christmas Tree, 'Jingle Bells' and 'O Holy Night'. 

The album will be released three weeks ahead of a Christmas-themed Glee episode that will air on December 7.

The cast of Glee recently broke The Beatles' record for number of appearances on the Billboard Hot 100 by a non-solo act. The Liverpool legends previously held the record with 71 songs on the Hot 100. Following the Britney Spears episode, Glee managed to reach 75 songs. 

Glee airs Tuesdays on Fox.

----------


## tammyy2j

> The cast of Glee are to release a Christmas album on November 16, it has been reported. 
> 
> According to Entertainment Weekly, the LP will contain covers of 12 holiday songs, including 'We Need A Little Christmas', 'O Christmas Tree, 'Jingle Bells' and 'O Holy Night'. 
> 
> The album will be released three weeks ahead of a Christmas-themed Glee episode that will air on December 7.
> 
> The cast of Glee recently broke The Beatles' record for number of appearances on the Billboard Hot 100 by a non-solo act. The Liverpool legends previously held the record with 71 songs on the Hot 100. Following the Britney Spears episode, Glee managed to reach 75 songs. 
> 
> Glee airs Tuesdays on Fox.


The Fox hit Glee is releasing a Christmas album featuring the cast singing covers of 12 holiday classics. The disc is set to drop on Nov. 16 — three weeks ahead of a special Glee Yuletide episode (airing on Dec. 7.)



A complete track listing:-



1. We Need A Little Christmas (Jenna Ushkowitz, Amber Riley, Chris Colfer)
2. Deck The Rooftop (Lea Michele, Cory Monteith, Naya Rivera, Kevin McHale, Heather Morris, and Jenna Ushkowitz)
3. Merry Christmas Darling (Lea Michele)
4. Baby, It’s Cold Outside (Chris Colfer and Darren Criss)
5. The Most Wonderful Day Of The Year (Chord Overstreet, Mark Salling, Kevin McHale, Lea Michele, Chris Colfer, Jenna Ushkowitz, and Heather Morris)
6. Last Christmas (Lea Michele, Cory Monteith, Amber Riley, Kevin McHale, Mark Salling, Jenna Ushkowitz, and Chris Colfer)
7. God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen (Lea Michele, Amber Riley, Naya Rivera, and Jenna Ushkowitz)
8. O Christmas Tree (Matthew Morrison)
9. Jingle Bells (Cory Monteith, Mark Salling, and Kevin McHale)
10. You’re a Mean One, Mr. Grinch (k.d. lang and Morrison)
11. Angels We Have Heard On High (Amber Riley)
12. O Holy Night (Lea Michele)

----------


## CrazyLea

Ooo looking forward to this album  :Big Grin:  Love Glee, and love Christmas songs. Excited  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Susan Boyle has reportedly agreed to appear in an upcoming episode of Glee.

The show's creator Ryan Murphy announced in May that he wanted the singer to play a dinnerlady on the show.

The Daily Record claims that Boyle has now signed up for a part in the Christmas special.

A source said: "Susan's appearance will be great fun for all fans of the series."

Glee returns for a new episode on November 9 at 8/7c on Fox.

----------


## Perdita

Gwyneth Paltrow is to perform Cee Lo Green's 'F**k You!' on Glee.

According to Entertainment Weekly, Paltrow will sing the "sanitised" version of the track, 'Forget You!', when she appears on the hit Fox show in two weeks.

The actress will play a substitute teacher in two episodes of the programme.

"She will be doing three or four solos," Glee co-creator Ryan Murphy previously revealed.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Ooo looking forward to this album  Love Glee, and love Christmas songs. Excited


I'd like that album more if it had songs like 'all I want for christmas' in.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Glee Music - Vol. 4 Tracklist 

1. Empire State Of Mind (Jay-Z & Alicia Keys)
2. Billionaire (Travie McCoy ft Bruno Mars)
3. Me Against The Music (Britney Spears)
4. Stronger (Britney Spears)
5. Toxic (Britney Spears)
6. The Only Exception (Paramore)
7. I Want To Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
8. One Of Us (Joan Osborne)
9. River Deep, Mountain High (Ike & Tina Turner)
10. Lucky (Jason Mraz & Colbie Caillat)
11. One Love (People Get Ready) (Bob Marley & The Wailers)
12. Teenage Dream (Katy Perry)
13. Forget You (ft. Gwyneth Paltrow) (Cee Lo Green)
14. Marry You (Bruno Mars?)
15. Sway (Pablo BeltrÃ¡n Y Su Orchestra)
16. Just The Way You Are (Bruno Mars)
17. Valerie (The Zutons)
18. (I’ve Had) The Time Of My Life (Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes)

----------


## Abigail

I haven't enjoyed this series as much as the first one. I download the episodes each week and now I'm beginning to think its a waste of time. Rachel is so irritating, she's certainly not the best singer and I hate the way she always has to be centre of attention.

----------


## CrazyLea

Where did you download ? PM me  :Big Grin:  
I watched the first episode but the quality was rubbish. 
They all seemed a bit up them selves though ha like they were too good for everyone, hopefully the other episodes are they same. 
Rachel is deffo the best singer. I love Rachel <3  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Debs

Im loving the new series of glee! 

lea, if you need a link i know a place where they ahve them all and great quality, ill facebook you xxx

Rachel is the best singer but i feel like theyve cut down on what she does in this series, which is a shame!

----------


## Perdita

Jayma Mays has revealed that her Glee character Emma has a "shocking" storyline in future episodes.

Speaking to Fancast, Mays refused to give anything away about the plot.

"There is definitely something shocking that's going to happen in Emma's life," she said. "In a couple episodes, there is something that is going to be pretty shocking. But don't make me say what - they'll kill me!"

Mays also joked that she would love an episode devoted to the pamphlets in Emma's office.

"For the longest time my favourite was 'Help! I Think My Mum Is Bipolar!'" she said. "Now, one of my new favourites is 'Wiping: It's Easy As 1-2-3' - just the fact that that's a pamphlet in high school! I kind of feel like Emma needs a whole episode to highlight all her pamphlets, because they're all so funny and clever."

Glee continues on Tuesdays at 8/7c on Fox.

----------


## tammyy2j

Glee will reportedly begin to focus on the bullying of Kurt in more detail. 

According to Entertainment Weekly, the episode scheduled to air on November 23 will see one of the glee club members defending Kurt (Chris Colfer). 

The character who stands up for Kurt will allegedly end up getting beaten up. 

Meanwhile, a source suggested that Will (Matthew Morrison) will also intervene when he sees Kurt being bullied. 

"Mr. Schue gets involved when he sees something done to Kurt and realises he must take action," the insider explained. "The episode is really about the repercussions for others... how people react to bullying when they are not the ones getting bullied." 

Glee continues on Tuesdays at 8/7c on Fox.

----------


## tammyy2j

On the same day that schools chancellor Joel Klein resigned, one New York City public school got some assistance from a most unexpected source: the TV show Glee. Ryan Murphy, the hit showâs creator, announced Tuesday night that Glee would provide funding for a "job readiness" counselor at the Harvey Milk School. The job had been eliminated owing to budget cuts at the school, which serves lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender students. Murphy made the announcement while at the Hetrick Martin Institute's Emery Awards, where he was honored. In addition, he announced that the show will provide $25,000 in matching scholarship funds for the school, and though at this time Murphy "can neither confirm nor deny" whether there will be a Glee tour this year, should there be, he pledged to collect funds from concertgoers to donate to the school. 

Murphy had taken a tour of the Harvey Milk School during the day, and said he was so moved and inspired that he decided to make these gestures as a payback for Glee's success. "I really wanted to do something to thank all of you for your support of Glee over the past year. You've bought like 15 million songs, thatâs pretty amazing," he told the crowd at Cipriani Wall Street. (Last night's a cappella version of Katy Perry's "Teenage Dream," he said, was the "best-selling song ever in the history of the show." And, Murphy pointed out, "the remarkable thing about that song is itâs the first time on network television that your love song is sung by two teenage boys.)

It was Murphyâs birthday, and he was serenaded onstage by Glee star Matthew Morrison at the event. The previous evening at the Glamour Women of the Year Awards, Eat Pray Love star Julia Roberts had also led the audience in a round of "Happy Birthday." "I was, like, eight shades of eggplant," Murphy told us. "It was very funny."

----------


## lizann

Jessalyn Gilsig has revealed that she will get a new love interest on Glee.

Gilsig's character Terri divorced Will (Matthew Morrison) last season after faking a pregnancy.

However, the actress told Zap2It that the writers have promised that Terri will get a new boyfriend.

"I'm really excited," she said. "They tell me once and for all that my new relationship is about to start. I know who it is. He's known. I've never met this person but I think he's very funny and I think Terri and this gentleman would be kind of a cute pairing. He's extremely handsome. I'm willing to make the sacrifice."

She joked: "[He'll have] straight hair. I'm over the curls - too high-maintenance."

Glee continues on Tuesdays at 8/7c on Fox.

*I dont like Terri at all*

----------


## tammyy2j

The cast of Glee will perform in Ireland next July, it has been confirmed.

Earlier this year, they completed a hugely successful American tour but now fans will now have a chance to see stars including Lea Michele (Rachel), Cory Monteith (Finn), Amber Riley (Mercedes), Chris Colfer (Kurt), Kevin McHale (Artie), Jenna Ushkowitz (Tina), Mark Salling (Puck), Dianna Agron (Quinn), Naya Rivera (Santana), Heather Morris (Brittany), Harry Shum, Jr. (Mike), Chord Overstreet (Sam) and Darren Criss (Blaine) perform tracks from the Emmy and Golden Globe Award-winning show. 

Sony Music Ireland confirmed the news and announced two Glee Live! In Concert! dates for Dublin early next July. 

The show's creator Ryan Murphy said: "We had such a great time putting together last year's shows and the response from the fans was incredible. People around the world want to see our cast live and in person, so this European tour is our way of thanking them for the unbelievable way they've embraced our little show. 

"And for everyone in America who has asked if we'll be back to a city near them this summer, stay tuned. We'll have some exciting news very soon."

Despite Murphy mentioning a "European tour" no further dates outside of Ireland have been announced.

Monteith added: "We had so much fun on tour last year that we were all itching to do it again. The fact that we're going to Europe to perform for thousands of people is mind blowing. This show has been quite a ride."

On the Irish dates Riley commented: "I loved performing for the fans in Los Angeles, Chicago, Phoenix and New York last year and didn't think there was any way to top that experience. But performing in The O2, Dublin? How cool is that? We cannot wait."

Tickets for the confirmed Irish gigs go on sale on Friday November 26.

----------


## CrazyLea

Ahhh I want someeee!!  :Big Grin:  Why just Ireland  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Ah well I shallll go hopefully. If they're not too expensive!!

----------


## CrazyLea

Ahhh  :Big Grin:  
I didn't know what I wanted for Christmas this year.. so now hopefully I am getting a ticket to one of the Glee live dates  :Big Grin:  I see they are also going to Manchester and London  :Big Grin:  
Soooo excited. Hopefully I will get a ticket, going to be buying it as soon as it comes out  :Big Grin:  
Then paying half for one for my boyfriend. 
AHHH seriously, so excited  :Stick Out Tongue:  Sad much?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Britney Spears' appearance in hit TV show Glee triggered indecency complaints from viewers who branded the episode "extremely inappropriate" and "sexually provocative". 

The pop superstar made a cameo appearance in the musical in an episode which aired in the US in September, and newly released documents from America's Federal Communications Commission reveal the programme attracted a series of grievances about the "sexual" nature of some of the scenes.

One of the letters processed by the watchdog, obtained by Thesmokinggun.com, brands the episode "obscene and indecent", while another slams the nudity and the highly sexual content of the show, calling the episode "extremely inappropriate and sexually provocative".

A number of the complaints call for schedulers to move the series to a post-watershed slot to keep the saucy scenes from kids.

----------


## tammyy2j

I got Glee tickets for Ireland this morning

----------


## CrazyLea

I got mine for London on the 25th June  :Big Grin:  
AHH can't wait, soooooo soooo soooooooo excited!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

The cast of Glee will cover a Black Eyed Peas song in a future episode.

Speaking to E! Online, cast member Lea Michele explained that she has wanted to perform one of the group's tracks for some time.

"We're doing [a] Black Eyed Peas song right now," she said. "We've been begging [executive producer] Ryan [Murphy] for such a long time to do one of their songs and we finally just got one. I'm going to definitely tell them that [Fergie] needs to be on the show."

Meanwhile, Fergie admitted that she is a fan of Glee, saying: "I would love to do an episode of Glee. I would love to see them do the Peas, do us."

Previous reports have suggested that the Glee cast will cover Black Eyed Peas during the Superbowl episode.

----------

lizann (03-12-2010)

----------


## lizann

> I got Glee tickets for Ireland this morning


Me too I cant wait

----------


## tammyy2j

Gwyneth Paltrow has revealed that she is returning to Glee.

The Oscar-winning actress boosted Fox's ratings with her appearance as substitute teacher Holly Holiday in an episode of the high school drama last month.

Paltrow has now told Access Hollywood that she will reprise the role for another episode, although it is not yet clear when the second episode will be shot or air.

The 38-year-old did not reveal any details about her future appearance but admitted that being on the show was "the best job ever".

Paltrow recently earned praise for her Glee performance of 'F**k You!' from the track's original artist Cee Lo Green, who called her version "awesome".

----------


## Abbie

I cant wait for the return of glee, I would also love to see them, probably wont get to but how much are tickets?

----------


## tammyy2j

> I cant wait for the return of glee, I would also love to see them, probably wont get to but how much are tickets?


I paid 75 euros per ticket in Ireland

----------


## Abbie

wow I think I will pass

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Yes, me too. I love Glee but..man the tickets are pricey.  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I cant wait for the return of glee, I would also love to see them, probably wont get to but how much are tickets?


Back next Monday at 9pm on E4

----------


## Katy

im looking forward to this series

----------


## Abbie

Same Ive already heard about some of the episodes that sounds good

----------


## tammyy2j

Ryan Murphy has revealed plans to cover Lady GaGa's upcoming single 'Born This Way' on Glee, despite the song not having been aired yet.

Murphy says he has already heard the single and claims he recently received permission from Lady GaGa to implement it in the show.

The Glee creator hopes to use the song in an upcoming episode about closeted bully Karofsky, played by Max Adler, in either March or April.

"I love that [the] song is an anthem," Murphy told EW. "This show is by nature optimistic and I think a character like Karofsky could turn to booze or pills or alcohol and kill themselves or do something dark."

"But I also love Max [Adler] and I love that character and I sort of want that character to have a happy ending," Murphy added. "So I don't really know what that's going to be, but I do know we're going to do a whole episode that's about that song."

Murphy previously used the Lady GaGa songs 'Bad Romance' and 'Poker Face' in the season one episode 'Theatricality', as well as her BeyoncÃ© duet 'Telephone' earlier this season.

'Born This Way' will be released by Lady GaGa on February 13, followed by her new album in May.

----------


## Katy

its on record just in case im out!

----------


## tammyy2j

Charice will reportedly return to Glee for the next episode.

Charice signed up to play foreign exchange student Sunshine in the Fox series.

However, the singer only appeared in the second season premiere as Sunshine left McKinley High to join Carmel High and their glee club Vocal Adrenaline.

According to Zap2It, Charice will now reprise her role in the upcoming Super Bowl episode of Glee. She is expected to perform Black Eyed Peas track 'Meet Me Halfway' with the rest of Vocal Adrenaline.

Glee returns for a new episode after the Super Bowl on February 6 on Fox. The second season premieres in the UK tonight at 9pm on E4.

----------


## tammyy2j



----------

lizann (12-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Glee star Dianna Agron has hinted that Quinn and Sam will face obstacles in their relationship.

Speaking to TV Line, Agron confirmed reports that Sam (Chord Overstreet) will sing Quinn a Justin Bieber track to impress her.

She teased: "But does it? That's the question... The episode stirs up some problems with them."

Agron also joked that she likes Sam's attempts to win Quinn over, saying: "I liken him to a golden retriever puppy. He is sweet, he can be a little dopey - in a lovable way - and sometimes his thoughts aren't fully cooked."

Glee returns for new episodes in the US on February 6 on Fox. The second season continues on Mondays at 9pm on E4 in the UK.

----------


## Katy

theres something about this programme that is just really good! it makes me feel happy!

----------


## Abbie

I really enjoyed the episode but wanted more from it

----------


## tammyy2j

Glee creator Ryan Murphy has confirmed that Anne Hathaway will be appearing on the show.

The Love and Other Drugs star previously revealed that she would love to guest star on the show - named 'Best Comedy Series' at the Golden Globes last night - as Kurt's (Chris Colfer) aunt. 

Speaking to E!'s Kristin Dos Santos, Murphy added: "The thing that's great about Anne Hathaway is that she created her own character and we just ran into her and we said 'Really?' So we're going to do that. We love her."

Amber Riley - Mercedes in the hit show - admitted that some of the cast had only found out the news "about ten minutes ago".

Murphy did not confirm any more information on the role or when Hathaway will appear. 

Glee returns to Fox on February 6 in the US, and continues on E4 at 9pm on Mondays in the UK.

----------


## tammyy2j

The cast of Glee has surpassed The King as the act with the highest number of songs to rank on Billboard's Hot 100.

The cast debuted six new songs this week, bringing their total to 113, five more than Elvis Presley's 108. With new songs added from each episode, it's no surprise that the cast of Glee has risen speedily to the top. In October, they surpassed The Beatles' record of 71 songs.

----------


## tammyy2j

Nicole Scherzinger has revealed that she would love to guest star in Glee.

In an interview on Capital FM's Scottish breakfast show, the singer explained that she is planning to talk to the programme's producers.

"I love Glee and am waiting for my time," she said. "I really want to do something on Glee but am always travelling so don't get time to watch it a lot but I try to where I can.

"We're going to set up some meetings and stuff. I would definitely love to do a guest spot on Glee because I came from musical theatre."

Scherzinger also explained that she wouldn't want to play herself on the show, saying: "I want to take on a completely new character, like something kind of dramatic and not what people would expect. To be unrecognisable would be cool."

Glee airs on Tuesdays at 8/7c on Fox in the US and on Mondays at 9pm on E4 in the UK.

----------


## tammyy2j

Matthew Morrison has said that he would love Adele to appear on Glee.

The actor, who plays glee club coach Will Schuester on the Fox musical comedy, told Metro that he is a big fan of the 'Rolling In The Deep' singer.

Morrison said: "I love Adele. 'Turning Tables' is one of my favourite songs right now. I don't know if she's an actress but I'd love to hear her music on Glee."

On the possibility of collaborating with Adele on the show or through his own musical projects, he added: "It would be my extreme honour to work with her. I think her voice is from another planet. She's so amazing."

Earlier this year, Adele admitted that she is a big fan of Glee, saying: "I f**king love Glee - love, love, love Glee."

However, she added that she has been put off appearing on TV shows after looking "a mug" during a guest appearance on Ugly Betty in 2009.

----------


## tammyy2j

An upcoming episode of Glee will be extended to 90 minutes, reports have suggested.

According to TV Line, the 'Born This Way' instalment will be lengthened because there is so much happening in the show.

The episode, which will feature a performance of the Lady GaGa track 'Born This Way', is expected to focus on the characters as they struggle with their self-image.

Rachel (Lea Michele) will consider having cosmetic surgery on her nose, while Lauren (Ashley Fink) will run for prom queen.

Meanwhile, Max Adler has previously suggested that the episode could involve a storyline for his character Karofsky and Cory Monteith claimed that it "gets kind of heavy".

Negotiations about extending the episode are thought to be ongoing, but if Fox agrees then producers are reportedly planning to shoot two more musical numbers to fill the time.

A spokesperson for Fox declined to comment.

Glee returns for a new episode in the US on April 19 on Fox and continues in the UK on Mondays at 9pm on E4.

----------


## tammyy2j

Jonathan Groff has signed up to return to Glee.

Groff, who plays Jesse St James, appeared in the show's first season as a love interest for Rachel (Lea Michele).

However, Groff ended his relationship with Rachel by throwing eggs at her with the members of his glee club Vocal Adrenaline.

TV Line reports that Groff has now agreed to reprise his role in Glee in the final three episodes of the season.

A source claimed: "He's back to apologise to Rachel, and perhaps get her back."

Glee returns for a new episode in the US on April 19 on Fox and continues in the UK on Mondays at 9pm on E4.

----------


## tammyy2j

Dianna Agron is reportedly dating Chris Evans.

The ‘Glee’ actress – who split from Alex Pettyfer earlier this year – and the ‘Captain America: The First Avenger’ actor are said to have hooked up in February after meeting at a pre-Oscars party and she has already won his family’s approval.

A source told America’s In Touch magazine: “Chris’ brother Scott is a huge fan of her show, and he particularly loves Dianna. He and his friends like to joke that as long as she stays on the show, the family will welcome her with open arms!” 

Dianna split from her ‘I Am Number Four’ co-star Alex at the beginning of February after dating for less than a year, even though the 24-year-old beauty had recently spoken about their exciting relationship.

She explained: "Alex might see himself as a bad boy, but he's actually very sweet in real life. 

"I think it's important to have your differences in any relationship. I wouldn't want to be dating a carbon copy of myself. That would just be boring."

Chris, 29, has previously romanced Jessica Biel and Christina Ricci.

----------


## Abigail

I've started watching season 2 again. I loved Sing by MCR. I'm hoping Mr Schu and Emma get together.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I've started watching season 2 again. I loved Sing by MCR. I'm hoping Mr Schu and Emma get together.


I'm not liking Finn and Quinn this season 

Blaine is my favourite character now love him

----------


## tammyy2j

Tom Cruise is set to follow in fellow Hollywood A-lister Gwyneth Paltrow's footsteps by appearing in Glee, it has been reported.

The actor is apparently in talks to play a failed and aging pop star who is teaching a Glee club at a rival school.

A source told reporters: "They are willing to let him have a lot of input into his character just to try to get him on the show. They know Katie and Suri are big fans."

Rumour has it that the 48-year-old is currently undergoing vocal training for his role as a singer in Rock Of Ages.

----------


## Perdita

Matthew Morrison has confirmed that there will be a death in an upcoming episode of Glee.

Speaking to E! Online, Morrison explained that viewers may be surprised by the scenes.

"Somebody's dying," he said. "Obviously I'm not going to tell you who it is, but it's no-one that you would probably expect.

"The episode right before the finale is called 'Funeral'. We were actually at a funeral home yesterday, shooting all day. It was a very taxing day."

Morrison also teased that Will and Emma "get a little closer towards the end of the season" and revealed details of Kristin Chenoweth's return to the show.

"[Chenoweth's character] April's coming back," he said. "I don't know if she's quite sobered up yet! Her all-white production of The Wiz failed on Broadway so she's going to start doing a one-woman show that she's getting ready to show on Broadway. So she's asking for my help."

Glee airs on Tuesdays at 8/7c on Fox in the US and on Mondays at 9pm on E4 in the UK.

DS

----------


## tammyy2j

Glee is coming to theaters — in 3-D.

The producers of the Fox hit plan to release Glee Live! 3D!, a film of the Glee concert tour. The film will have a two-week run starting Aug. 12. 

“This tour was all about going out and performing for our amazing fans who have supported our show from the beginning, but due to the limited time we had to travel during our hiatus, there were only so many cities we could get to before we had to resume work on the television series,” said creator Ryan Murphy, who will also produce the film. “We knew that not every fan who wanted to attend a concert would get that opportunity. Now, thanks to our friends at Twentieth Century Fox Film, we’ll be able to bring the concert experience to movie theaters across the country in full three dimensional glory. We promise every passionate ‘Gleek’ a cinematic experience that will have them singing and dancing in the aisles.”

Kevin Tancharoen (Fame, Mortal Kombat: Legacy) will direct the film, which will include musical numbers such as “I’m a Slave 4 U,” “Raise Your Glass,” “Teenage Dream,” and “Lucky,” as well as “Don’t Stop Believin’.”

----------


## Perdita

Glee star Matthew Morrison is to perform his new single on the show as part of its second season finale later this month.

It has been confirmed that Morrison, who plays Glee club teacher Will Schuester on the series, will perform the ballad 'Still Got Tonight' on the upcoming New York-themed episode.

The single, from Morrison's self-titled debut album, was co-written by former American Idol winner Kris Allen.

"It was going to be just a big dance piece with me doing this big dance number," Morrison explained to The Hollywood Reporter. "But they said, 'We want you to sing it and make it a big moment'."

The actor explained that series creator Ryan Murphy was keen to use 'Still Got Tonight' in the episode, and convinced Fox chairman Dana Walden that singing an original song would be in keeping with the character.

"We worked really hard to make it feel organic to the show," Murphy said, regarding the song's inclusion.

The season two finale of Glee is scheduled to air in the US on May 24.

DS

----------


## tammyy2j

The third season of Glee will air on Sky instead of E4 in the UK.

After rumours about the show's future on E4 last month, Sky has reportedly signed a deal to broadcast the new episodes.

According to the Daily Star, Sky eventually paid Â£12m for the rights to the series.

A spokesperson for Sky would not confirm or deny the reports but a Channel 4 spokesperson told Digital Spy: "By not renewing the Glee deal, we are freeing up huge amounts of budget to invest in home-grown programming, British talent and of course continuing to discover and showcase what the US has to offer."

The spokesperson added: "We are particularly thrilled to have recently acquired The Killing."

Channel 4 announced last month that it had picked up The Killing, the American remake of popular Danish series Forbrydelsen.

The first season of Glee premiered on E4 in the UK in 2009 and became a hit for the digital channel. The current season is airing on Mondays at 9pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Glee will introduce two new characters in the upcoming third season.

The two female parts will be recurring roles, TV Line reports.

The first character is described as "Adele meets Susan Boyle". She is expected to have a great voice and be of high school age, although the actress playing her must be at least 18.

Rebecca, the second role, will be a beautiful and versatile singer.

The two new characters will join the winner of The Glee Project, the new reality show which premieres on Oxygen on June 12. The victor will be given a seven-episode arc on Glee.

Glee star Matthew Morrison recently admitted that he expects the show to change over the next few seasons and confessed that the scripts are often written at the last minute.

The series will return for its third season on Fox this fall. The second season is currently airing in the UK on Mondays at 9pm on E4.

----------


## tammyy2j

Another Glee star is flying solo with a solo album.

Naya Rivera has signed a deal with Columbia Records, according to The Hollywood Reporter.

The 24-year-old, who plays villainess Santana, will begin recording her debut album after the Glee tour wraps later this month.

She is the third Glee star to ink a record deal, following Matthew Morrison and Mark Salling, both of whom have already released their discs.

----------


## tammyy2j

Sky has confirmed that it will air the third series of Glee and reality show The Glee Project exclusively in the UK. 

The broadcaster today announced a deal with 20th Century Fox to show all future episodes of the musical comedy and its accompanying talent competition from the autumn.

Stuart Murphy, Director of Programmes for Sky, said of the agreement: "Glee has been nothing short of a phenomenon, and we're thrilled to secure the future of the show for our customers with this life-of-series deal. 

"It's the perfect fit for Sky 1 and we're thrilled to be able to build on the success it has already achieved, and we hope our customers will be as chuffed and excited as we all are."

Reports that Sky had poached Glee from E4 for an alleged Â£12m fee first circulated last month.

The winner of the The Glee Project will receive a seven-episode arc in Glee's third season. The ten-part contest premiered in America yesterday on the Oxygen network. 

Glee was first broadcast in the UK on E4 in January 2010. The second season finale - the last episode to be shown on the channel - will air tonight at 9pm.

----------


## Perdita

Gwyneth Paltrow made a surprise appearance on the 'Glee Live!' tour earlier this week.

Reprising her popular guest role as substitute teacher Holly Holliday, Paltrow took to the stage at the tour's show in East Rutherford, New Jersey on Thursday for a rendition of Cee Lo Green's 'Forget You'.

Paltrow previously performed the song at this year's Grammy Awards as well as on an episode of Saturday Night Live.

People confirms that Paltrow's appearance on the tour was being taped as part of the upcoming Glee: The 3D Concert film.

Glee villain Jane Lynch also make an special appearance at the show, singing alongside series stars Lea Michele and Cory Monteith.

----------


## tammyy2j

Glee creator Ryan Murphy has revealed that not all of the show's cast will leave at the end of the upcoming third season.

Murphy confirmed last week that he plans to refresh the show's cast at the end of the 2012 season by having many of the Glee club members graduate high school and leave the series.

Glee has so far been purposefully vague about the students' ages. Murphy has now claimed that there are several characters who are not yet seniors and will stay on for a potential fourth season.

"I would say there are some people who are not seniors and there are some people that are really intellectually challenged," Murphy told EW. "Like, you know that Britney is pulling straight Fs."

Murphy added that while older characters like Finn, Quinn and Puck are likely to leave at the end of the third season, he plans to use some of the show's newer characters to help in the transition.

"Chord [Overstreet] is not a senior. I believe Darren [Criss] is not a senior," he added, when pressed as to who was staying on. "There's a group of them. But this year we will be adding new people."

When asked whether those who are leaving would ever be asked to make guest appearances, Murphy said that he didn't think it would be a good idea.

Glee will return for its third season in September.

----------


## tammyy2j

Chord Overstreet is reportedly welcome to appear on Glee's upcoming third season should he decide to return. 

It was reported last week that Overstreet would most likely leave the Fox musical drama after it was decided not to turn his character Sam Evans into a series regular.

However, sources have since denied that Overstreet's role on Glee had changed, insisting that he was asked to continue on as a recurring player next season with the possibility of being upgraded at a later date.

"His option to be a series regular was just not picked up at this time. If Chord wants to appear on Glee, the choice is his," the insider explained to TVLine.

"The Glee writers like his Sam character, and have plans to write for him. He and his reps have been told that he is welcome back to Glee, and everyone hopes he will show up on August 10 when filming begins."

The source also elaborated on the decision to officially make Darren Criss (Blaine Anderson) and Harry Shum Jr (Mike Chang) into series regulars, citing that the actors appeared on screen for two years before reaching that level.

"If Chord has a great season, which we expect he will, then he will become a regular like Harry, possibly as early as January," the insider added.

Glee creator Ryan Murphy attempted to assuage fans by revealing that the Sam Evans character was not a senior and would therefore not graduate at the end of the third season.

----------


## Perdita

LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Three of the biggest stars on hit musical TV comedy "Glee" will "graduate" high school next year and won't be back on the show for a fourth season in 2012, the show's creator said on Wednesday.

In an interview with showbusiness website The Hollywood Reporter, Ryan Murphy said that Lea Michele (Rachel), Chris Colfer (Kurt) and Cory Monteith (Finn) "are not going to be back at all for Season 4."

Murphy said the decision had been taken in order to keep the dark comedy, which features a group of misfits in a struggling high school choir, more credible.

"You can keep them on the show for six years and people will criticise you for not being realistic, or you can be really true to life and say when they started the show they were very clearly sophomores and they should graduate at the end of their senior year," he told the Hollywood Reporter.

Broadcaster Fox could not immediately be reached for comment.

Murphy suggested that other characters would also be leaving the show when season three comes to an end in May 2012. He said that planning for life after high school will be a major theme of the upcoming third season of the Emmy-award winning show, which starts on September 20.

Colfer, 21, who plays a bullied gay teen on the Fox show, has won Emmy and Screen Actors Guild awards for his performance.

Both Colfer and the "Glee" series are expected to feature strongly in nominations to be announced on Thursday for the 2011 Primetime Emmy Awards -- the highest honors in the television industry.

"Glee" has become a pop culture phenomenon since its debut in 2009, propelling its young stars to red carpet fame, producing several hit albums of songs used in the show and spawning two nationwide concert tours by cast members.

----------

tammyy2j (14-07-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Wow that is the main leads

----------


## Perdita

Chris Colfer has claimed that he was not made aware of his upcoming departure from Glee. 

Show creator Ryan Murphy confirmed this week that Colfer, Lea Michele and Cory Monteith will leave Glee when their respective characters Kurt Hummel, Rachel Berry and Finn Hudson graduate at the end of the third season next year.

Despite being forewarned of a possible Glee shake-up, Colfer stated that he was not expecting to exit the Fox comedy so soon. 

"I didn't necessarily know that it was going to be our last season next year," he told Entertainment Weekly. "I knew something like that was coming up eventually. I mean, we can't be there forever."

However, Colfer also told Extra that he appreciated the need "for a conclusion" to Kurt's story. 

"Do I want to leave the show? Absolutely not," he said. "This is home for me. But I understand that there's time for a conclusion."

Colfer, who yesterday picked up a second Emmy nomination for his portrayal of Kurt, previously said that he would not have chosen to leave Glee.

----------


## Perdita

Idina Menzel is set to return to Glee.

The Tony Award winner is in final talks to reprise her role as Rachel Berry's biological mum Shelby Corcoran in the upcoming third season, Glee co-creator Ryan Murphy told Deadline.

"I'm really excited that Idina is joining the family again. We missed her last year and we're happy that she is coming back," he said.

Idina, who first appeared in the first season as the coach of McKinley High New Directions' rival glee club Vocal Adrenaline, is said to be set for a major arc that could span as many as 10 or 12 episodes.

In the third series, Idina's alter-ego Shelby will return from New York to Ohio to join McKinley High as a new teacher. After adopting Quinn and Puck's baby girl, she is expected to complicate matters for her daughter Rachel (Lea Michele) and her former flame, Glee club leader Will Schuester (Matthew Morrison).


PA

----------


## Perdita

Glee star Max Adler has revealed that he would love his character Karofsky to get some resolution.

In the second season of the show, Karofsky began to come to terms with the fact that he is gay.

Adler has now revealed that he is in talks to return for the third season of Glee.

"There have been discussions," he told TV Guide. "I can say, definitely stay tuned and please watch because it will be pretty neat."

Adler added that he thinks there is a lot more to explore in Karofsky's storyline, saying: "[It] wasn't completely resolved after the prom episode. I feel like there's more to look at and discover with him and his struggles. Is he going to overcome it? Or is he going to give up on himself and hide in the shadows?

"I feel like it would be nice for Karofsky to have a happy ending and a resolution. But at this point I don't know where they're going to take him. There could be a totally different lesson in there to be learned that I don't even see yet."

It recently emerged that Idina Menzel will be returning to Glee for the third season, which premieres on September 20 on Fox.

----------


## lizann

I was very disappointed with the live shows total waste of money and I say this as a huge Glee fan

----------


## Perdita

Amber Riley has teased that she could be leaving Glee at the end of next season. 

The 25-year-old expressed uncertainty about her character Mercedes Jones's future on the Fox comedy, following the announcement that Lea Michele, Cory Monteith and Chris Colfer will all depart the show in 2012. 

"I may not be coming back for a fourth season," Riley hinted to E!. "Who knows?

"Whatever happens, this third season is what happens, and I think everybody's okay with it... I love my job to pieces, but when it's time to go, it's time to go and, hopefully, there are greater things on the horizon."

Riley further admitted that she had not been forewarned of the Glee shake-up by co-creator Ryan Murphy, but was quick to play down the "scandal" sparked by Colfer's claim to be unaware of his axing. 

"I found out about it like everybody else did, on the internet," she revealed. "But it's something that's not that surprising to us, and I think it's just more surprising to others. 

"People think it's such a scandal when, really, it's not. I think it's smart to have new students come in... and I'm really excited."

Riley earlier claimed that Michele, Monteith and Colfer are "fine" about leaving Glee.

----------


## tammyy2j

The biggest Glee news coming out of Comic-Con: Despite Ryan Murphy saying that Rachel, Kurt, and Finn will graduate at end of this coming third season, stars Lea Michele, Chris Colfer, and Cory Monteith will return for season 4.

At todayâs panel in San Diego, Glee co-creator and exec producer Brad Falchuk told the audience that even though the three were set to finish high school, âbecause theyâre graduating doesnât mean theyâre leaving the show. If you have Lea Michele under contract, you donât say, âWeâre gonna let you go.ââ

âIt was never our plan or our intention to let them go,â Fulchuk added. âThey are not done with the show after this season.â

Thatâs a big about-face from what Murphy told The Hollywood Reporter: âYou can keep them on the show for six years and people will criticize you for not being realistic, or you can be really true to life and say when they started the show they were very clearly sophomores and they should graduate at the end of their senior year.â

Murphy also said he made the decision in concert with Michele and Colfer. âI involved Chris and Lea and they thought that was a good idea,â he told THR. âThey both trust the writing and trust me and felt that it would be great to have an open and closed experience for them to go out while they were on top.â

EW confirmed that all of the actors have signed traditional seven-year contracts so itâs not like their deals were going to expire after next season, though the studio retains the right to drop them year after year.

Chord Overstreetâs exit, however, is still a go, Falchuk said. In fact, he wonât return this fall for any episodes. Falchuk said Overstreet was offered a deal to return for 10 episodes with the possibility of becoming a series regular, but Overstreet declined in favor of other opportunities.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/07/24/gl...h-not-leaving/

----------


## Perdita

Glee will add two new "mean girls" to its cast for the upcoming third season, it has been revealed. 

The Fox musical series will welcome the controversial characters - named Sugar and Sheila - to McKinley High's already established cast this fall, reports TV Line. 

Sheila has been described as "affluent, self-confident and a godawful singer", while Sugar will represent a "modern-day Joan Jett" and will have a bad-girl edge to her with a lot of tattoos and her own clique of friends. 

Glee execs are also said to be looking to cast the role of Bubba, a linebacker who begins dating Mercedes (Amber Riley) during the summer break. 

Arts-hating geometry teacher Nancy Bletheim will also join the cast, with actresses aged over 60 currently being considered for the part. 

Glee recently expanded to the big screen with Glee: The 3D Concert Movie, which opens in US cinemas on August 12 and August 19 in the UK.

----------

tammyy2j (04-08-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Glee is adding another new cast member to its roster for Season 3.
American Dreams vet Vanessa Lengies will recur on the Fox musical as Sugar, a spoiled new student described as a cross between a New Jersey housewife and former Glee guest star Molly Shannon, TVLine reports.
Although Sugar can't carry a tune, at least we know Lengies can move thanks to her three seasons on American Dreams dancing on American Bandstand alongside star Brittany Snow.
Lengies, 26, also plays Nurse Kelly Epson on TNT's HawthoRNe and guest-starred on Castle earlier this year. Her casting follows that of Friday Night Lights alum LaMarcus Tinker, who will play Mercedes' new boyfriend this coming season.

----------


## Perdita

Glee star Lea Michele has teased some new details about the show's upcoming third season.

The musical series returns on Fox next month, and Michele revealed that she will share a lot of screen time with fellow Glee stars Chris Colfer and Darren Criss.

"I know that she's going to be in the school musical," she told The Hollywood Reporter, regarding her character Rachel Berry. "I have some awesome storylines with Darren Criss, Chris Colfer, and I'll be singing a lot of Broadway as always."

Michele added that the new season will continue to focus on the core group of students, in particular those characters that are in their senior year.

The actress also claimed that the show will continue to reinvent forgotten pop songs for a modern audience.

"In season one we did a lot of classic rock songs, or not even so much classic rock but songs you haven't seen in the Top 10 in a while," Michele explained. "I definitely think they're going to do more of that this year, taking songs that used to be incredibly popular and reinventing them."

Michele has previously admitted that she is not focusing on her character's potentially reduced role next season, but has said that she is excited about the possibility of a spinoff series focusing on Rachel and Kurt.

Glee will make its season three premiere on September 20.

----------


## tammyy2j

Samuel Larsen and Damian McGinty have been crowned joint-winners of The Glee Project.

The 19-year-old from California and the 18-year-old from Northern Ireland were announced as the overall champions on tonight's finale, and have each won seven-episode storylines on the third season of Glee.

The pair beat fellow finalists Lindsay Pearce and Alex Newell. However, both Pearce and Newell were also rewarded for their time in the competition with two-episode guest stints on the Fox drama's next run.

Glee creator Ryan Murphy featured as a guest judge on the finale, in which the finalists tackled Journey's 'Don't Stop Believin'' for their homework assignment, and took on Pink's 'Raise Your Glass' for this week's music video.

The Glee Project's executive producer Michael Davies recently revealed that he feels "incredibly confident" about the show's chances of a second season.

"[It hasn't been] officially picked up, [but] talks have begun," he told reporters at the Television Critics Association. "A lot of the planning has begun."

----------


## Perdita

The Glee Project is reportedly close to being renewed for a second season.

The Oxygen reality show, which searched for a new star to appear on Glee, came to a close at the weekend.

The network is now close to officially announcing a second season of the programme, Entertainment Weekly reports.

Fans of the show have already been invited to sign up to receive information about casting for a potential second season. One source claimed that almost 50,000 people have joined the mailing list so far.

Oxygen is expected to begin auditions for a second season of The Glee Project in the fall with four or five open castings around the country. Stars from Glee are also thought to be in negotiations to appear at the auditions.

However, it is not yet clear whether The Glee Project will be able to offer another storyline on Glee as the show has not yet been renewed for a fourth season.

When the first series of The Glee Project began casting, Glee had already received an unusual deal for a second and third season.

The Glee Project's executive producer Michael Davies recently revealed that he is feeling "incredibly confident" about the show's future.

----------


## lizann

Season 3 promo

----------


## tammyy2j



----------


## Perdita

30 Rock star Cheyenne Jackson married his long-term partner Monte Lapka yesterday.

Jackson and Lapka wed in the Hamptons, New York, where same-sex marriage was recently legalised.

"It's official, after 11 years together, married the best man I've ever known," Jackson tweeted this weekend, along with a photo of the newlyweds.

The actor is best known for his regular recurring role on NBC comedy 30 Rock as Danny Baker.

More recently, Jackson appeared on Fox musical series Glee as the coach of rival glee club Vocal Adrenaline.

----------


## Perdita

Glee's executive producer Ryan Murphy has revealed that he thinks the third season will be "amazing".

Murphy told TV Guide that he already knows the storyline for the entire season.

"Before we did anything, we figured out where we were going," he said. "Who graduates? Who doesn't? 

"Do they go off into the ether or do they stay in Ohio? This time we know what we're writing towards, which is great."

Murphy explained that the idea of what to do after high school will be a big theme, saying: "Sometimes college isn't for everyone. What do you do if that's your sneaking suspicion? What happens?"

Murphy also revealed that the new writers on the show, who he claimed have "big opinions", spent a long time working out possible plots for the season before choosing the best.

"From that, came an amazing arc and an amazing season," he said.

Murphy added that he is enjoying working on the new episodes, saying: "I love the Glee scripts and the direction of this year so much. Not that I didn't love season two, but between the tour and the reality show and the movie, it was so much of the business side of things for me. Now, I really am just concentrating on the scripts."

Glee premieres on Tuesday at 8/7c on Fox in the US and on Thursday at 9pm on Sky1 in the UK.

----------


## CrazyLea

Do we discuss episodes here? I'm just gonna do it, move it if I'm wrong  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Anyone love last nights episode? I think it was a nice introducing/gettting back into the mix kinda episode, tying up loose ends etc.. 

Bit disappointed that they axed Sam, wasn't a huge fan of his but still.. and wish Lauren was still in Glee, she and Puck were funny to watch. 

Loved the scene with Rachel and Kurt in the car! I love their newly developed friendship, they have great chemistry  :Smile: . 

And also loved the scene where Rachel was trying to persuade Quinn to come back to Glee - those two should become friends more! Quinn's new look is interesting, wonder how long it will last? 

The whole new Mercedes boyfriend thing was a bit weird however :S we don't even know this guy!? 

Oh anddd so glad Blaine has transferred to Mckinley! Think I am in love with him  :Love: 

So who are seniors and who are juniors then? When Kurt and Rachel were discussing colleges with Jacob, it sounded like Kurt muttered under his breath that Rachel was a Junior? But then they were proper college searching  :Confused: 

Songs weren't amazing, but not terrible. 

... and my essay ends.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Do we discuss episodes here? I'm just gonna do it, move it if I'm wrong 
> 
> Anyone love last nights episode? I think it was a nice introducing/gettting back into the mix kinda episode, tying up loose ends etc.. 
> 
> Bit disappointed that they axed Sam, wasn't a huge fan of his but still.. and wish Lauren was still in Glee, she and Puck were funny to watch. 
> 
> Loved the scene with Rachel and Kurt in the car! I love their newly developed friendship, they have great chemistry . 
> 
> And also loved the scene where Rachel was trying to persuade Quinn to come back to Glee - those two should become friends more! Quinn's new look is interesting, wonder how long it will last? 
> ...


I like the new character Sugar or Candy whatever her name even though she cant sing

I liked Blaine's take on Tom Jones classic  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Glee star Harry Shum Jr has dropped some hints about the arrival of Mike's parents.

Tamlyn Tomita and Keong Sim recently signed up to play Mike's mother and father and will make their debut in next week's episode.

Shum has now told E! Online that the instalment is "Mike Chang heavy".

"You get to meet the parents, and you see them go head to head a little bit," he teased. "When you finally meet them, you get a sense of Mike Chang's home life and the pressure he has with school."

Shum added that viewers will see Mike's parents "time and time again", saying: "We're diving deeper into his life. I think the storyline definitely calls for that."

Jenna Ushkowitz has previously revealed that her character Tina, who is dating Mike, will meet his parents.

Glee airs on Tuesdays at 8/7c on Fox in the US and on Thursdays at 9pm on Sky1 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Glee star Amber Riley has admitted that she was nervous about her latest storyline on the show.

In this week's episode, Riley left New Directions and joined Shelby's new glee club.

Riley has now told Entertainment Weekly that she was initially worried about what the move could mean.

"I was scared," she said. "I was like, 'What does that mean? What is she doing?'"

However, she added: "Every actor loves a challenge, and I get to embark on something new, something different that Mercedes hasn't gotten to do."

Riley also teased that "somebody might be coming over with Mercedes from [New Directions]" when the show returns in November.

Glee returns with a new episode on November 1 on Fox in the US and continues on Thursday on Sky1 in the UK.

----------


## Katy

cant wait to see damian mcginty in it! i love him!

----------


## Perdita

Chord Overstreet is to return to Glee, it has been reported. 

The 22-year-old will reprise his role as Sam on the Fox series on a recurring basis starting with the third season's eighth episode, TV Line reports. 

"We missed Chord and Chord missed us," a source told the website. "It's a win-win."

Overstreet was previously offered a recurring role on the series, but turned it down in order to pursue a career in music. 

"They offered me the chance to come back for a few episodes, but there was nothing guaranteed so I decided to dive into the music thing," Overstreet said at the time.

The actor has been rumoured to be dating Emma Roberts since April. 

Glee airs Wednesdays at 8/7c on Fox.

----------

lizann (27-10-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Lea Michele has opened up about filming a sex scene for Glee. 

The actress, who split from her longtime boyfriend Theo Stockman in September, revealed that she was disgusted by the sex scene she shot opposite co-star Cory Monteith. 

"He was sweating so much," Michele told E! Online. "I was so grossed out!" 

She went on to insist that the scene was not remotely romantic, adding: "Oh my god, it was way awkward. I adore Cory. He's like my brother and to have to do some of the stuff we did in front of our entire crew...it's so less sexy than you think.

"Really, we were in a room with, like, 20 people around us, sitting by the fireplace."

Michele recently said that she is happy to be single, revealing that she is enjoying her time alone.

Glee returns on Tuesday, November 1 at 8/7c on Fox. The show is broadcast on Sky1 and Sky1 HD in the UK.

----------

lizann (27-10-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Jonathan Groff will be making a return to Glee later in season three as Jesse St James.

Groff appeared in the show's first season as a love interest for Rachel (Lea Michele). He later made several appearances in season two as a consultant for New Directions.

Glee creator Ryan Murphy confirmed Groff's return at a showing of the comedy's 300th musical number, according to E!.

Jesse St James will reportedly be returning as rival group Vocal Adrenaline's new coach. He will appear in four episodes, which will lead up to the season's Nationals performances.

Michele later tweeted: "So happy to have my best friend in the world Jonathan Groff back on #glee this year! Makes me the happiest girl in the world!"

Chord Overstreet will also make a return to Glee as New Directions member Sam.

----------

lizann (27-10-2011)

----------


## lizann

> Lea Michele has opened up about filming a sex scene for Glee. 
> 
> The actress, who split from her longtime boyfriend Theo Stockman in September, revealed that she was disgusted by the sex scene she shot opposite co-star Cory Monteith. 
> 
> "He was sweating so much," Michele told E! Online. "I was so grossed out!" 
> 
> She went on to insist that the scene was not remotely romantic, adding: "Oh my god, it was way awkward. I adore Cory. He's like my brother and to have to do some of the stuff we did in front of our entire crew...it's so less sexy than you think.
> 
> "Really, we were in a room with, like, 20 people around us, sitting by the fireplace."
> ...


I wouldnt complain  :Wub:

----------


## Perdita

Tanya Clarke has signed on to appear in Glee. 

The soap actress will portray Sam's (Chord Overstreet) mother on the Fox series, according to The Hollywood Reporter. 

Meanwhile, Smallville actor John Schneider will play Sam's father.

The pair will appear on the show's eighth episode and could potentially return for more episodes in the future.

Clarke has starred on a number of soaps, including Guiding Light, As the World Turns and One Life to Live.

Glee star Charice's father was recently stabbed to death during an altercation with another man in a San Pedro convenience store. 

It was announced in October that Overstreet would return to the show, after leaving the series in July to pursue a career in music.

Glee airs Tuesdays at 8pm on Fox in the US and on Thursdays at 9pm on Sky1 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

The tracklist for Glee's seventh soundtrack album has been revealed. 

The LP will be released on December 6 and feature 15 songs from the Fox comedy's third season, several of which are included in episodes still to be aired. 

Among the tracks on Glee: The Music - Volume 7 are three Michael Jackson and Jackson 5 classics, 'ABC', 'Control' and 'Man In The Mirror'. 

Their inclusion has sparked speculation that New Directions will pay tribute to the late King Of Pop in the forthcoming sectionals episode.

The full tracklisting is as follows:

'You Can't Stop the Beat'
'It's Not Unusual'
'Somewhere'
'Run The World (Girls)'
'Fix You'
'Last Friday Night'
'Uptown Girl'
'Tonight'
'Hot For Teacher'
'Rumour Has It/Someone Like You'
'Girls Just Want To Have Fun'
'Constant Craving'
'ABC'
'Control'
'Man In The Mirror'

The Glee cast recently unveiled a second Christmas Album, which sports covers of songs including Mariah Carey's 'All I Want For Christmas' and Live Aid's 'Do They Know It's Christmas?'

Glee returns on November 29 at 8/7c on Fox in the US and on December 1 at 9pm on Sky1 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Dame Helen Mirren is to lend her vocal talents to an upcoming episode of Fox's Glee.

While other celebrity guests have physically appeared on Glee either acting or singing, Mirren will provide the "inner voice" of an unnamed character - a role written specifically for the Debt actress, reports TV Line.

Mirren, along with previously announced guest star NeNe Leaks, will be featured on the show's first episode when it returns to the air in January.

A source claimed: "Helen came in and secretly recorded several long and hilarious monologues two weeks ago. Then she visited the kids on set, and they had no idea she was coming. They were stunned."

Zac Efron recently revealed that he would love to guest star on Glee as a serial killer.

Glee's cast member Naya Rivera was today announced as the new spokesperson for acne treatment Proactiv.

----------


## tammyy2j

Glee will not be given a spinoff and Lea Michele will continue with the show next season, Fox has confirmed. 

Reports that Michele's character Rachel Berry could be teamed up with Chris Colfer's Kurt Hummel emerged after rumours that the pair would 'graduate' from the show with Cory Monteith (Finn Hudson) at the end of season three. 

Speaking at the TCA press tour today (January 8), Fox entertainment president Kevin Reilly revealed that Michele would still be a big part of Glee's future. 

"We are graduating the characters that are [due] to graduate, and what's come out of it is [series creator] Ryan Murphy and the guys have come up with a really cool idea," he commented. 

"There will not be a Glee spinoff, but those characters will graduate and it's led to a very interesting idea that I think is going to really give us something cool to dig into next season."

It has not yet been confirmed if Colfer and Monteith will feature in Glee's fourth season. 

Murphy previously claimed that plans for a Glee spinoff were dropped following the controversy over cast changes.

----------


## Perdita

Glee star Grant Gustin will be made a series regular next season, reports have suggested.

The actor joined the show this season as Sebastian, a "villain" who could come between Blaine (Darren Criss) and Kurt (Chris Colfer).

He has appeared in two episodes so far, 'The First Time' and 'Hold On To Sixteen'.

Gustin will now recur for the rest of the current season and will be a series regular in the fourth, E! Online claims.

However, a spokesperson for Fox did not confirm the news and Gustin wrote on his Twitter page that he does not know whether he will be returning as a regular.

"Thanks for all the congrats but this news is not official as of yet," he told his followers. "I would love to be sticking around. I'll be waiting for official word."

Glee returns with a new episode on January 17 at 8/7c on Fox.

----------


## Perdita

Glee star Chris Colfer has revealed that he will sing 'Ben' in the show's upcoming Michael Jackson tribute episode.

The actor explained that his character Kurt will perform the track for his boyfriend Blaine (Darren Criss).

"I have no idea [why it was chosen], but I know it was voted the worst song in history by some group," Colfer told TV Line.

"[The song] was about a rat, but we're singing it about Kurt's boyfriend. I'm not sure what the connection is!"

Colfer also revealed that Kurt's former bully Karofsky (Max Adler) will return before the end of the season, saying: "I love that character. I love that he's kind of like a good guy now."

Meanwhile, Grant Gustin - who joined the show as Sebastian last year and could become a series regular next season - revealed that his character will no longer have a crush on Blaine.

"It's actually going less in a flirtatious direction [between Blaine and Sebastian] and more of [Sebastian] just being a d**k," he joked. "I'm not necessarily trying to split up [Kurt and Blaine]."

Colfer, Lea Michele and Cory Monteith have all confirmed that they will be returning for Glee's fourth season, despite the fact that their characters are graduating.

Glee returns with a new episode on January 17 at 8/7c on Fox.

----------

tammyy2j (10-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Ryan Murphy has said that Glee will have an episode dedicated to Saturday Night Fever.

The creator revealed that he has wanted to do an episode featuring disco music for a while, adding that he has always loved The Bee Gees.

"We've never done disco on the show, but I'm interested in the genius of The Bee Gees," Murphy told TV Guide.

He went on to say that he would invite Saturday Night Fever star John Travolta to appear in the episode in question.

"I would ask him," Murphy said. "Travolta and Cory Monteith [Finn] became close friends at a party when Cory told him he'd seen Broken Arrow 20 times. Travolta sent him an autographed copy of the DVD. So maybe we'll have them dance in a Finn dream sequence."

It was recently reported that Glee star Lea Michele will return for a fourth season of the show.

----------

tammyy2j (17-01-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Finn shouldnt dance at all  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Damian McGinty has confirmed that Rory will get a romance in upcoming episodes of Glee.

The Glee Project winner told E! Online that he does not expect Rory's crush on Brittany (Heather Morris) to come to anything.

"I mean, Brittany's with Santana," he said. "She's kind of off the market. But I want Rory to have a girlfriend and it could happen pretty soon, so watch out."

McGinty, who previously confessed that he was hoping for a romance on the show, confirmed that he has just read a script in which Rory gets a love interest.

"I'm excited, because it's not as simple as Rory just getting a girl," he teased. "He doesn't quite have the girl, but he kind of does, then there's a whole story behind it that's going to continue through the season where people might see a different side of Rory.

"I was interested reading it. I only get half the script, and when I saw the end of the first half my reaction was, 'Uh oh. Oh no'. It's a big shock."

McGinty, who has had his stay on Glee extended, recently admitted that he would love to become a series regular.

The show airs on Tuesdays at 8/7c on Fox.

----------


## tammyy2j

TVLine reports that Jeff Goldblum (Portlandia) and Brian Stokes Mitchell (Ugly Betty) will show up in the Feb. 14  episode of Glee as Hiram and LeRoy Berry aka Rachel's two dads. The two men will sing.

----------


## Perdita

> TVLine reports that Jeff Goldblum (Portlandia) and Brian Stokes Mitchell (Ugly Betty) will show up in the Feb. 14  episode of Glee as Hiram and LeRoy Berry aka Rachel's two dads. The two men will sing.


Jeff Goldblum is the latest celeb to have bagged a role on Glee.

The Fly actor will play one of Rachel's gay dads in the musical comedy series, while his partner will be played by Brian Stokes Mitchell, reports TVLine.com.

The actors, who both have Broadway experience, are expected to sing when they appear in the US show as Hiram and LeRoy Berry.

Rachel (Lea Michele) often mentions her dads and Glee creator Ryan Murphy has previously said he would be "interested" in seeing them on screen. Idina Menzel has already appeared as Rachel's mum.

The pair join a long line of stars who have shot cameo roles in the award-winning series, including How I Met Your Mother's Neil Patrick Harris, ER's John Stamos and Oscar-winner Gwyneth Paltrow, who scooped an Emmy for her recurring role as substitute teacher Holly Holliday.

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:     Glee star Lea Michele has been spotted wearing an apparent wedding band on her ring finger during filming, seemingly confirming that her character Rachel Berry accepts Finn Hudson's marriage proposal. 

Viewers were left stunned when Finn (Cory Monteith) popped the question at the cliffhanger climax to the Fox show's latest episode 'Yes/No', which aired in the US on January 17. 

In images published today from the shooting of Glee's Valentine's Day special, Michele can clearly be seen wearing a ring that strongly resembles the one seen on the show. 

Fans will not discover Rachel's answer until January 31 at the earliest, when the next episode is shown stateside. 

Glee's UK return date has yet to be confirmed, with Sky1 saying only that it will air in early 2012.

Discussing the plot twist recently, Monteith said that he believes Finn proposed because he is anxious about the future. 

"Finn has some real, real feelings for Rachel that lead toward it," he said. "But I think he's also trying to hang on to something. He's trying to keep the love locked down."

Monteith also revealed that he and Michele "phoned each other screaming" when they were told of the surprise. 

The pair were this month confirmed to be returning for Glee's fourth season.

----------


## Perdita

Sky1 has confirmed that Glee will return for the rest of its third season next month.

The popular musical series will begin airing in the UK again from March 1, the broadcaster announced today.

Sky1 will then be able to show a new episode every week until the end of the season.

The first instalment back, 'Yes/No', features a guest voiceover from Dame Helen Mirren, while the episode airing the week after will see the cast paying tribute to Michael Jackson.

Other guest stars appearing in future episodes include Ricky Martin, Matt Bomer and Gloria Estefan, while Brian Stokes Mitchell and Jeff Goldblum will appear in the show as the fathers of Rachel (Lea Michele).

Glee returns with a new episode on Sky1 on March 1 at 9pm.

----------

lizann (03-02-2012), tammyy2j (03-02-2012)

----------


## lizann

^ About time

----------


## Perdita

Fox has confirmed that Glee will take a seven-week hiatus later this year.

The network announced last week that the show will air a winter finale on February 21 before taking a break.

Glee will return with new episodes on April 10 and is expected to then air an unbroken run until the end of the season.

A special two-hour live edition of American Idol will be broadcast on February 28, while on March 6 Fox's new comedy block will begin.

Raising Hope, I Hate My Teenage Daughter, New Girl and the second season of Breaking In will all be featured on Tuesday nights.

Breaking In was originally dropped by Fox but a second season was ordered last August.

Breaking In's co-creator Adam F Goldberg has previously suggested that the show was saved by the success of freshman comedy New Girl.

Glee's next episode, airing on Fox on Tuesday at 8/7c, will feature Ricky Martin as a Spanish teacher.

----------


## tammyy2j

The cast of Glee will cover one of The Wanted's biggest hits in an upcoming episode.

The boyband have revealed that their single 'Glad You Came' will feature on a future episode of the hit US musical drama.

Speaking about the news, band member Jay McGuiness told Capital FM: "Glee is just as big in the UK, so when we heard, we were just like, 'What's going on boys?'"

'Glad You Came' reached number one on the UK chart last summer and is currently number 40 on the US Hot 100.

The Wanted are coming to the end of their US tour and will perform in San Diego on February 7 and Hollywood on February 8 before returning to the UK for their 'The Code' arena shows.

The five-piece recently admitted they were "speechless" at their popularity in North America, after a number of their gigs sold out.

----------


## Perdita

Ricky Martin could return to Glee in the future, reports have suggested.

The musician could become a recurring character or even a series regular on the Fox show, TV Line reports.

Martin appeared in this week's episode as Spanish night class teacher David Martinez.

At the end of the instalment, David became McKinley High's Spanish teacher after Will (Matthew Morrison) decided to switch to history instead.

"We hope to have [Martin] fly in and tape when he can," a source claimed. "He loves the show and his character and wants to do it."

The reports have suggested that Martin could appear in Glee again in spring.

Glee airs on Tuesdays at 8/7c on Fox. The third season will resume in the UK on March 1 on Sky1.

----------


## CrazyLea

Uggg I can't wait for Glee to return. Just want it back now  :Stick Out Tongue:  I am resisting the urge to watch it online. But not sure how much longer I can hold out! 

Good thing is though, that when it returns it's not taking any more breaks, so I read earlier on Sky website. Plus side!

----------


## tammyy2j

"Glee" producers will make the upcoming Valentine's Day episode an official tribute for the late Whitney Houston. A representative for the musical series has confirmed, "The producers have decided to dedicate the episode to Houston's memory with a card in the end credits." 

Coincidentally, the February 14 outing titled "Heart" will feature Amber Riley's Mercedes performing "I Will Always Love You", a Dolly Parton song which was covered by Houston for her 1992 film "The Bodyguard". The "Glee" actress had a chance to meet the "My Love Is Your Love" singer just days before her passing. 

"I didn't need her to take a picture with me. I didn't need an autograph. The fact that she even acknowledged that I was standing there was enough for me," Riley said of their encounter. Recalling the time she learned about Houston's death, she shared, "I was very broken up. My dad actually called me and told me. He was like, 'Are you driving because I'll need you to pull over,' because he knows how much I love Whitney Houston. It was hard." 

As for plans to make a Houston-themed episode, "Glee" music supervisor P.J. Bloom recently said, "We'll see. As soon as the news hit, I texted Ryan and said, 'We should do something'." He added, "Whether he chooses to want to take that celebration past our show Tuesday when we do 'I Will Always Love You,' I couldn't say. If we don't celebrate her in one complete episode, I'm sure we'll continue to acknowledge her music in the show."

----------


## Perdita

The Glee 'Live! In Concert!' tour has been cancelled for 2012.

The cast - who often work 16-hour days when filming a season of the show - will instead have the summer months off. 

A Glee spokesman told The Hollywood Reporter: "We currently have no plans of touring the cast this summer." 

However, Lea Michele, Cory Monteith, Naya Rivera and the show's other stars may do one concert at the Hollywood Bowl. 

According to the website, Glee producers are hoping to have a one-night benefit concert to raise money for Give a Note, an arts education charity.

Last year, the Glee concert tour grossed more than $40 million after stopping in the US, Canada, England and Ireland, making it the 16th most successful tour of 2011.

----------


## Perdita

Glee star Matthew Morrison has reportedly said that he is "frustrated" about being "trapped" on the show for another four seasons. 

The actor and singer admitted that he had no idea about the scale of the Fox programme, or the limitations it would impose on his career, when he signed up to play Will Schuester. 

"It's not ending any time soon," The Mirror quotes him as saying. "Once they have you, they trap you. I'm tied in to seven years - I signed up to seven years and I cannot get out of it.

"I have a really good lawyer but there's nothing we can do - I've had offers recently for a few really cool movies but had to turn them down. It's so frustrating. 

"None of us realised when we signed up it'd turn into this - we thought it was just a show about kids singing and dancing... I literally cannot get out of it. It's a great show, it provided me with my big break, but what can I do?" 

Morrison released his self-titled debut album last year and has signed to Adam Levine's label 222 Records for his new LP. 

He will appear alongside the likes of Jennifer Lopez, Cameron Diaz and Cheryl Cole in What To Expect When You're Expecting, released on May 18 in the US and May 23 in the UK. 

Glee airs Tuesdays at 8/7c on Fox in the US and Thursdays at 9pm on Sky1 in the UK.

----------

tammyy2j (01-03-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think his debut album flopped he should stick with the show

----------


## lizann

> Glee star Matthew Morrison has reportedly said that he is "frustrated" about being "trapped" on the show for another four seasons. 
> 
> The actor and singer admitted that he had no idea about the scale of the Fox programme, or the limitations it would impose on his career, when he signed up to play Will Schuester. 
> 
> "It's not ending any time soon," The Mirror quotes him as saying. "Once they have you, they trap you. I'm tied in to seven years - I signed up to seven years and I cannot get out of it.
> 
> "I have a really good lawyer but there's nothing we can do - I've had offers recently for a few really cool movies but had to turn them down. It's so frustrating. 
> 
> "None of us realised when we signed up it'd turn into this - we thought it was just a show about kids singing and dancing... I literally cannot get out of it. It's a great show, it provided me with my big break, but what can I do?" 
> ...


He is jealous of Ricky Martin  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Lindsay Lohan and Whoopi Goldberg are set to make guest appearances on Glee.

Li-Lo will have a cameo as herself as a celebrity judge at the Nationals - alongside Josh Groban and Olivia Newton-John - at the end of the third season, reported TV Line.

Whoopi, however, could be up for an extended role as Carmen Tibideaux, a professor at the New York Academy of the Dramatic Arts (NYADA), who travels to Ohio to preside over Kurt (Chris Colfer) and Rachel's (Lea Michele) auditions.

The Ghost and Sister Act actress, who co-hosts US talk show The View, is expected to appear in several episodes in an "extremely pivotal multi-episode arc".

The pair join a number of other celebrities who have appeared on Glee, including Gwyneth Paltrow, Kristin Chenoweth, Neil Patrick Harris, Jennifer Lopez and Britney Spears.

----------

tammyy2j (28-03-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

The tracklisting for the upcoming 12th Glee soundtrack has been unveiled.

Green Day, Bruce Springsteen, BeyoncÃ© and Bob Dylan are among the artists to receive cover versions for Glee: Graduation.

The compilation is said to contain eight tracks from the Fox comedy's upcoming season three finale episode.

The 13-track collection will be released on May 15, a week before the episode airs on May 22 in the US.

Lady GaGa, Madonna, Queen and fun. are also covered on the LP.

Glee actor Darren Criss recently promised fans that the graduation of several stars from the show is "not a goodbye".

The series was recently renewed for a fourth season by Fox along with New Girl and Raising Hope.

The season three finale of Glee will air on May 22 at 9pm following the performance round of the American Idol finale on Fox.

The tracklisting for Glee: Graduation is as follows:
1.fun. - 'We Are Young'
2.Lady GaGa - 'Edge of Glory'
3.Jason Mraz - 'I Won't Give Up'
4.Queen - 'We Are the Champions'
5.Alice Cooper - 'School's Out'
6.BeyoncÃ© - 'I Was Here'
7.Madonna - 'I'll Remember'
8.New Radicals - 'You Get What You Give'
9.The Bravery - 'Not the End'
10.Room for Two - 'Roots Before Branches'
11.Bruce Springsteen - 'Glory Days'
12.Bob Dylan - 'Forever Young'
13.Green Day - 'Good Riddance (Time of Your Life)'

----------


## Perdita

Glee star Ashley Fink has confirmed that she will no longer appear on the show. 

The actress said that her character Lauren Zizes, who last appeared in the season three premiere in September, has been dropped from the Fox series. 

"It is what it is," she told The Insider. "Lauren's somewhere in that school, she's just not on camera or being talked about [laughs]. She's involved in activities that aren't televised.

"Of course I miss me on Glee. I miss everybody. I miss the fun experience that show is."

Asked if she was angry that the "major story" promised by Ryan Murphy had failed to materialise, Fink replied: "Glee is very much a fly by the seat of your pants [operation] in the way that best laid plans never quite come together. 

"They have so many [characters] to take care of and I think once they made the decision that all these characters were going to graduate, it shifted the way this season was going to go."

It has been revealed that upcoming episodes of Glee's third season will feature a Whitney Houston tribute, a domestic violence storyline and a body swap twist. 

Glee continues Tuesdays at 8/7c on Fox. UK viewers can watch it Thursdays at 9pm on Sky1.

----------


## Perdita

Glee's Cory Monteith has admitted filming the show's series finale has been a "bittersweet" experience for the cast.
Cory's character Finn Hudson is set to graduate from McKinley High, along with several other key castmates, at the end of the season.
The cast have tweeted about filming the emotional scenes, and speaking at a screening in Los Angeles, Cory confessed there have been some tears on set.
"It's like tearful happiness, because we're all really excited and happy for where the show's gone and going, but at the same time, we're sad that it's changing," he said.
"It's been such a mainstay for us, such an important part of our lives, obviously, and it's changing, and so it's been bittersweet."
The fate of Finn and fiancee Rachel, played by Lea Michele, hangs in the balance as the end of season three approaches, with the pair hoping to follow their dreams and move to New York.
But the 29-year-old actor refused to divulge any secrets about whether a happy ending was in sight for the couple.
"It's really good," he said. "I'm really excited about everything that's coming our way, but I can't say anything!"

----------


## Perdita

Jane Lynch has confessed she's enjoying getting in touch with a softer side of her Glee character Sue Sylvester.
The malevolent cheerleading coach announced her pregnancy earlier in the third season of the hit show, and Jane said Sue is already seeming like a changed woman.
"I've always said she's either going to be your worst enemy or your best advocate, and she's becoming an advocate, and a fearless one, for the Glee Club," she explained.
"It's allowing Sue to grow, and it's interesting to me as an actor to play that part of her, I'm loving that."
Speaking at a Glee screening in Los Angeles, the actress also admitted she has the perfect man in mind to play the father of Sue's baby.
"Sue keeps referring to him as the 'celebrity father of my unborn child', she laughed.
"I'm thinking Antonio Banderas, someone like that - we'll find out!"

----------


## tammyy2j

Melissa Benoist and Becca Tobin have joined the cast of Glee.

Both actresses are cast in recurring roles as new students attending McKinley High School on the upcoming fourth season, reports TVLine.

Benoist is already known to audiences for guest roles in shows such as Homeland and Blue Bloods, while Tobin is a newcomer to series television.

The Fox series previously cast Dean Geyer and Jacob Artist, the latter of whom will play Puck's (Mark Salling) younger brother Jake.

Artist expressed his hopes of showing off his dance skills on the upcoming Britney Spears episode.

"I hear there's a Britney Spears episode coming up, it'd be fun if I could dance a little with Heather," he shared.

Glee returns to Fox on Thursday, September 13 in the US. The show airs on Sky1 and Sky1 HD in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Glee will cover Carly Rae Jepsen's 'Call Me Maybe' next season.

The show's New Directions will perform the song in the season four premiere on September 13, Entertainment Weekly reports.

The episode follows its characters after graduation and will be called 'The New Rachel'.

'Call Me Maybe' has been top of the Billboard Hot 100 for nine weeks, giving it the longest run at the top of the charts in 2012.

The song has been the subject of several covers, parodies and lip-synchs since its release, including by the US Olympic team swimmers and Democratic Representative Loretta Sanchez and her summer interns.

Jepsen has said that the song perhaps represents a "braver" version of herself. 

The next season of Glee will also feature a tribute to Britney Spears, the show's second.

----------


## Perdita

Sky1 has confirmed that the fourth season of Glee will not air in the UK until January 2013.

The musical drama returns to Fox in the US next month, but Sky1 has decided to hold back the UK premiere in order to "play out... an unbroken run".

In a statement, the broadcaster said: "We originally thought that the majority of our customers would want to see Glee as soon as possible, but last year you gave us feedback about the constant breaks in scheduling (owing to one-off broadcasts of live sport and other events in the US) and told us you wanted a more consistent scheduling pattern.

"We listened to the feedback and have decided to begin showing season 4 in January 2013, so we can play out in an unbroken run."

Spinoff series The Glee Project has also been confirmed to return to Sky1, with an autumn air date being eyed for the reality show's return.

The new season of Glee will feature guest spots from Kate Hudson (Almost Famous) and Sarah Jessica Parker (Sex and the City) and will also introduce four new regular cast members.

----------


## lizann

Glee actress Lea Michele has landed a lucrative contract to promote beauty giant L'Oreal.

The TV star is the latest celebrity to become the face of the French cosmetics giant, following in the footsteps of Eva Longoria, Beyonce, and Jennifer Lopez.

The actress who plays the part of Rachel Berry on Glee is reported to receive $1 million for fronting the campaign, according to People.

Michele is expected to appear in advertisements for the brand later this year.

----------


## lizann

;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## tammyy2j

Heather Morris, 26, best known for playing the ditzy cheerleader Brittany on Glee, is reportedly pregnant with her first child! The actress’ longtime boyfriend Taylor Hubbell is the baby’s father.

The couple met when they were both back in high school, and are awaiting the arrival of their new bundle of joy in a few months.

“She’s a little more than three months along and starting to show,” a source told to Us Weekly.

“It was totally unexpected, but they are incredibly happy and excited,” the source added.

Heather, who gained fame as the ditzy cheerleader on the FOX hit show Glee, has talked about her eager desire to start a family with longtime boyfriend Taylor in the past. The star is even willing to quit showbiz if it came down to it.

“I want to marry Taylor and have kids with him,” the star revealed to Fitness magazine in 2011. “I love acting, but if it affects my relationship, then I wont continue.”

Heather’s character Brittany is a senior at McKinley High School on Glee, so it’s likely this would be her last season anyway.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Glee star Cory Monteith has been found dead in a hotel in Vancouver, Canada.

The 31-year old actor played Finn Hudson in the hit Fox TV show.

Police are yet to confirm cause of death, but have ruled out foul play.

Cory Monteith as Fin Hudson in Season 4 of Glee.
Â© Fox


"We are so saddened to confirm that the reports on the death of Cory Monteith are accurate," the star's publicist Melissa Kates said. "We are in shock and mourning this tragic loss."

Meanwhile, Glee's executive producers, 20th Century Fox and Fox Broadcasting Company, said: "We are deeply saddened by this tragic news. Cory was an exceptional talent and an even more exceptional person. 

"He was a true joy to work with and we will all miss him tremendously. Our thoughts and prayers are with his family and loved ones."

Monteith has previously discussed his issues with drug abuse and as recently as April this year was treated for drug addiction. 

He had been dating his Glee co-star Lea Michele, who played Rachel Berry in the musical show set in an American school.

Cory Monteith and Lea Michele attend the 12th Annual Chrysalis Butterfly Ball.
Â© Startraks Photo / Rex Features
Cory Monteith and Lea Michele.


Pacific Rim Hotel staff discovered his body in his room when he failed to check out at the appointed time on Saturday morning. 

Local Deputy Police Chief Doug Lepard said that the star had returned to his room alone after dining with friends the previous evening.

Coroner Lisa Lapointe stated: "We do not have a great deal of information as to cause of death."

Glee actor Matthew Morrison recently admitted that he "didn't even know" Monteith had a substance addiction before he entered rehab.

----------


## lizann

so sad rip so young

----------


## tammyy2j

OMG him and Lea was engaged supposedly so sad and so young Rest In Peace Cory

----------


## tammyy2j

Glee will return for its fifth season a week later than planned following the death of the hit TV show's star Cory Monteith.

The Fox network and Glee producers said that "in light of the tragic passing" of the 31-year-old actor, who played played high school quarterback and glee club member Finn Hudson, the decision was made to delay production until early August.

The show's autumn return, scheduled for September 19, has been moved to September 26.

 Monteith's body was found last weekend in a hotel room in Vancouver, British Columbia, and tests showed he died of an overdose of heroin and alcohol.

He had been candid about his struggles with addiction, which included a rehab stint several months before his death.

Fox and Glee producers have not publicly discussed how the show will deal with the loss of Monteith and his character, or if a decision has yet been made on how to proceed.

In the series, Finn Hudson had graduated and moved on to college, but remained part of the show as an adviser to his old club.

Finn also had an off-and-on romance with fellow student and singer Rachel, played by Monteith's real-life girlfriend Lea Michele.

A Fox release that preceded Monteith's death offered plot highlights of the coming season, including whether Rachel would find success on Broadway and whether the characters of Blaine and Kurt (Darren Criss and Chris Colfer) would marry.

There was no mention of what was in store for Finn.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

A UK airdate for Glee's fifth season has been confirmed by Sky.

The first season of the Fox musical comedy following Cory Monteith's death will air on Sky1 from Friday, October 4 at 8pm.

The members of New Directions perform at Regionals in Glee S04E22: 'All or Nothing'
Â© Fox / Adam Rose
New Direction perform in Glee S04E22


It will be followed at 9pm on Sky Living by new crime drama The Blacklist, which stars James Spader as a wanted fugitive who forms an uneasy alliance with the FBI.

Glee's fifth season will open with a two-part Beatles special, followed by an episode dealing with the death of Monteith's character Finn Hudson. 

It has been confirmed that Monteith's episode will directly address the actor's drug abuse.

Monteith was found dead in his Vancouver hotel room in July from a mixed drug toxicity involving heroin and alcohol.

Cory Monteith in 'Glee'
Â© Rex Features / Startraks Photo
Cory Monteith in 'Glee'


Glee star Kevin McHale (Artie) described the episode as "extremely emotional", while Darren Criss (Blaine) described it as "moving" but "tough to shoot" and Jane Lynch called it "the most beautiful thing".

Season five also sees Demi Lovato join the cast as a love interest for Santana (Naya Rivera).

Glee will premiere in the US on September 26 on Fox.

----------

tammyy2j (18-09-2013)

----------


## lizann

back on sky 1 on 3rd July 2014 at 9pm

----------


## tammyy2j

The sixth and final season of Foxâs drama series Glee will receive its UK premiere on Sky1 on Thursday May 28th at 9pm, it has been announced.

Created by Ryan Murphy, Brad Falchuk and Ian Brennan, Glee is a musical dramedy series about a group of ambitious and talented kids who escape the harsh realities of high school by joining a glee club where they find strength, acceptance and, ultimately, their voice. The series is produced by 20th Century Fox Television and stars Matthew Morrison, Jayma Mays, Lea Michele, Chris Colfer, Amber Riley, Kevin McHale, Jenna Ushkowitz, Harry Shum, Darren Criss, Mark Salling, Dianna Agron, Chord Overstreet, Naya Rivera and Jane Lynch.

In the final season, following her humiliating failure as a TV actress, New Directionsâ original star, Rachel Berry, comes home to Lima to figure out what she wants to do next. Upon discovering that Sue Sylvester has banished the arts at McKinley, Rachel takes it upon herself to reinstate and lead the glee club. Meanwhile, Blaine Anderson, Sam Evans and Will Schuester have all found surprising new gigs in Ohio. Throughout the season, other alumnae also will return to McKinley.

----------

lizann (18-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-42880924

US actor Mark Salling, known for his role in the TV series Glee, has been found dead near his Los Angeles home, his lawyer confirmed to the BBC.

US media reports suggest he may have taken his own life.

The 35-year-old was expected to get between four and seven years in prison after pleading guilty to possessing child sex abuse images. His sentencing was due on 7 March.

Salling played footballer Noah "Puck" Puckerman on Glee from 2009 to 2015.

He entered into a plea deal last October, avoiding a lengthier prison sentence of up to 20 years.

He was arrested in 2015 after a tip-off that he was in possession of images of children being sexually abused.

Investigators ultimately found thousands of abuse images on his laptop and hard drive.

Salling's lawyer, Michael J Proctor, said in a statement: "I can confirm that Mark Salling passed away early this morning. Mark was a gentle and loving person, a person of great creativity, who was doing his best to atone for some serious mistakes and errors of judgement.

"He is survived by his mother and father, and his brother. The Salling family appreciates the support they have been receiving and asks for their privacy to be respected."

----------

